# [Sammelthread] Dying Light



## MrMantis (26. Januar 2015)

*Dying Light
*
*Story*​ 
In Dying Light schlüpft ihr in die Rolle von Kyle Crane. Der befindet sich auf einer Geheimmission in der fiktiven Stadt Harran, wo er einen Wissenschaftler ausfindig machen soll. In Harran ist buchstäblich die Hölle los. Ein Virus hat fast die gesamte Bevölkerung der Großstadt in Zombies verwandelt.

Die restlichen Überlebenden haben sich verbarrikadiert und kämpfen um das tägliche Überleben. Einige sind Kyle freundlich gesonnen, andere hingegen nicht.

*Fakten und Wissenswertes:*​

    First-Person-Survival-Horror 
    Spielzeit von mehr als 50 Stunden 
     Offene auch teils etwas beschränkte Spielwelt 
    Einsatz von Fallen 
    Ressourcen sammeln, um zu überleben 
    Konfrontation ist nicht immer die beste Lösung, auch Flüchten ist passend 
    Dynamischer Tag-und Nachtwechsel 
    Waffen speziell anfertigen und anpassen 
    COOP-Modus für 4 Spieler 
    kostenloser DLC - Be A Zombie"- Modus

*Erscheinungsdatum:*​

Am 27. Januar erscheint die Download-Version für den PC, am 28. Januar für Xbox One und PS4. 
DVD-Versionen für PC und Konsolen erscheinen am 27. Februar 2015.
_(Anzumerken ist noch, dass das Spiel in  Deutschland vermutlich indiziert wurde, bisher ist aber noch nichts Offizielles seitens der USK bestätigt worden.)_

 


Sobald es in der Stadt dunkel wird, werden die Zombies agressiver und besonders schlimme Monster tauchen auf. Nur wer schneller läuft als die Verfolger, kommt mit dem Leben davon.​ 
Nicht nur Untote und Monster wollen euch an´s Leder. Wie immer, wenn es um Menschen und begrenzte Ressourcen geht, machen sich die Menschen das Leben auch gegenseitig schwer.​ 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bgabPFkbyEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x0THY8w9DTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



​


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (26. Januar 2015)

das game kommt morgen raus oder?


----------



## MrMantis (26. Januar 2015)

Stefan_CASEMODDING schrieb:


> das game kommt morgen raus oder?



jap, die Digital und Disk Version für Nord- und Südamerika ist ab morgen erhätlich und bei uns kommt die Disk Version erst am 27. Februar 2015 raus.


----------



## kero81 (26. Januar 2015)

Also ich würde mal in deinem Startpost ergänzen das es nicht in DE erscheint und bei uns Indiziert wurde. Sowas gehört da schon rein finde ich. Und es ist nicht zu 100% eine offene Spielwelt, sowie ich das iwo gelesen habe.


----------



## TammerID (26. Januar 2015)

Bin ja auf die ersten Tests gespannt. Im besten Fall kommen die ja schon heute online?! :S


----------



## MrMantis (26. Januar 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Also ich würde mal in deinem Startpost ergänzen das es nicht in DE erscheint und bei uns Indiziert wurde. Sowas gehört da schon rein finde ich. Und es ist nicht zu 100% eine offene Spielwelt, sowie ich das iwo gelesen habe.



Da hast du vermutlich recht mit dem das es nicht in DE erscheint.
Das mit der offenen Spielwelt ist Ansichtssache jederinterpretiert das anders, eine offene aber auch etwas eingeschränkte Spielwelt.


----------



## FortuneHunter (26. Januar 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Also ich würde mal in deinem Startpost ergänzen das es nicht in DE erscheint und bei uns Indiziert wurde. Sowas gehört da schon rein finde ich. Und es ist nicht zu 100% eine offene Spielwelt, sowie ich das iwo gelesen habe.



Es hat kein USK-Siegel bekommen, dass ist richtig, aber wo hast du die Information her, dass es bei uns indiziert wurde? Es war sehr wahrscheinlich, dass es auf dem Index landet, aber ich finde keinen Beleg, das es tatsächlich der Fall ist.


----------



## MrMantis (26. Januar 2015)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Es hat kein USK-Siegel bekommen, dass ist richtig, aber wo hast du die Information her, dass es bei uns indiziert wurde? Es war sehr wahrscheinlich, dass es auf dem Index landet, aber ich finde keinen Beleg, das es tatsächlich der Fall ist.



Ich denke, wenn die USK das Spiel hätte durchgehen lassen, dann hätte man schon lange was gehört. Aber wenn man nichts von der USK hört und es im DE Steam Shop nicht aufgelistet wird, ist es sehr wahrscheinlich das es zu 99 % leider indiziert wird / wurde.

Wenn man es mit anderen Spielen vergleicht hat sich doch die USK spätestens nach ein paar Tage dazu gemeldet.
Aber Hoffnung kann man trotzdem noch haben, hoffe natürlich auch das sehr doch auch hier in DE nicht zu der Indizierung kommt.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (26. Januar 2015)

Es soll wohl eine Indizierung kommen wird net lang dauern deshalb fix zuschlagen^^


----------



## Noxxphox (26. Januar 2015)

Ich freue mich aufs game 
bekomme es zum valentienstag von meienr freundin geschenkt  best freundin ever...

aber ich bin auf das game seit dem ersten trailer heis und freu mich drauf  *hechel*

laut vielen anderen foren wird es nicht ofziel in deutschland vertrieben werden dürfen, aaaaber du darfst es importieren undhier spielen... du darfst es nur nicht vorführen, minderjährigen zeigen bzw zugang gewähren usw...
und solange es kein geolock hat wirds mich nicht vom spielen abhalten ob jugendliche da sehene dürfen oder ned  Gott sei dank bin ich über 18


----------



## TammerID (27. Januar 2015)

Hat schon jemand die digitale Version "in den Händen"?


----------



## RavionHD (27. Januar 2015)

TammerID schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand die digitale Version "in den Händen"?



Ja, ich, habe auch schon gepreloadet und warte bis es aktiviert wird (um 10 Uhr).


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (27. Januar 2015)

ich werde es mir auch heute holen noch


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. Januar 2015)

Kennt jemand nen günstigen Shop? 

Und brauch ich dafür n VPN oder gehts ohne?


----------



## RavionHD (27. Januar 2015)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Kennt jemand nen günstigen Shop?
> 
> Und brauch ich dafür n VPN oder gehts ohne?


Dying Light Key | Preisvergleich CD-Keys & Gamecards - key kaufen, Steam, Origin, download, günstig, billig


----------



## Nazzy (27. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Dying Light Key | Preisvergleich CD-Keys & Gamecards - key kaufen, Steam, Origin, download, günstig, billig



jap, mmoga hat mir innerhalb weniger Sekunden einen Key geschickt, sofern du direkt losdaddeln möchtest 

Total Biscuit twittert schon von iwelchen "Laggs".....

Edit :

Ich kann das Spiel nicht starten, scheine auch nicht der einzige zu sein, wenn ich mir andere Foren so anschaue. Geht ja wieder gut los


----------



## RavionHD (27. Januar 2015)

So Leute, ein paar schlechte Nachrichten:
Anfangs im Turm habe ich immer absolut stabile 60 Frames, nachdem man draußen ist das nicht mehr der Fall!
Die Sichtweite sollte man abstellen, es macht nämlich optisch keinen Unterschied zwischen maximaler Sichtweite und keiner Sichtweite, bringt aber einige Frames mehr!
Sonst alles in @max lassen!
Nun das Lustige:
Das Spiel verbraucht den ganzen Ram, ja nicht Vram sondern Ram!
Ganze 5,5GB nimmt es mir weg und meine 8GB sind daher fast gänzlich voll (~7.2), das heißt ihr solltet alle Programme die ihr nebenbei laufen habt schließen (Google Chrome, grundsätzlich Browser und co!).

Und noch was:
Das Spiel nutzt quasi nur einen CPU Kern gut aus, dieser limitiert ständig auf 100% und die restlichen CPU Kerne langweilen sich vergleichsweise etwas (60-50%).
Ein Pentium mit 5Ghz braucht das Spiel wohl.
Am Besten ein richtig potenter 4 Kerner ist nötig, am besten wohl auf 4,5 Ghz um vom CPU Limit wegzugehen, denn dieser sorgt für den einen oder anderen Framedrop obwohl ich zu 90% bei 60 Frames oder mehr bin.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. Januar 2015)

Wenn das so ist....


Damit ist das Spiel gestorben.... Ich frag mich immer was sich diese dummen Entwickler dabei denken...  

Ich wollte ein Ehrlicher Käufer sein aber so... vll höchstens mit nem Keks mehr auch nicht


----------



## RavionHD (27. Januar 2015)

Hier,
wir wir sehen sehen wir einen nicht vorhandenen Multicore Support:
http://www11.pic-upload.de/27.01.15/uljgwdfcnp.jpg


----------



## Nazzy (27. Januar 2015)

yop, muss ich leider zustimmen. Ausserhalb können die fps eigentlich nie konstant gehalten werden. Mein Arbeitsspeicher ist ebenfalls voll 

Spielt ihr mit Pad oder Maus ?


----------



## RavionHD (27. Januar 2015)

Nazzy schrieb:


> yop, muss ich leider zustimmen. Ausserhalb können die fps eigentlich nie konstant gehalten werden. Mein Arbeitsspeicher ist ebenfalls voll
> 
> Spielt ihr mit Pad oder Maus ?



Mit Pad vor dem TV, aber die Performance ärgert mich, gerade bei vielen Zombies sind die Drops sehr nervig.


----------



## Nazzy (27. Januar 2015)

yop, smooth ist es nicht wirklich, da muss ich dir recht geben....
Zocke auch mit Pad


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (27. Januar 2015)

hallo

habe das game jetzt auch schon angezockt und nach dem Turm bleibt die Framerate eig zwischen 50 - 60 FPS stabil 
RAM ist nur 50 % ausgelastet bei mir (16GB@1866)


----------



## Nazzy (27. Januar 2015)

Das Game macht Laune. Vorallem das Levelsystem und das Crafting machen Spass 

Edit :
Im Steamforum hat einer gepostet, dass es mit CPU Control deutlich besser laufen soll... ich probiere es mal aus


----------



## krankyphobious (27. Januar 2015)

Habe zum ersten mal bei Gameliebe.de bestellt, gestern. Es heißt aber Lieferdatum ist der 30.01. für den AT-Key (dachte die haben es vergessen umzuändern auf den bestätigten weltweiten Release vom 27.01). 
Und gestern auf mein schreiben hin bekam ich heute die Antwort, das der Key am 30.01 versendet wird. Wieso denn erst 3 tage später? Jeder der wo anders bestellt hat, hat ja den Key und spielt es schon


----------



## RavionHD (27. Januar 2015)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Das Game macht Laune. Vorallem das Levelsystem und das Crafting machen Spass
> 
> Edit :
> Im Steamforum hat einer gepostet, dass es mit CPU Control deutlich besser laufen soll... ich probiere es mal aus



Was ist das?


----------



## Nazzy (27. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Was ist das?





> *CPU-Control ist ein Gratis-Tool, um die Prozesszuweisung bei Multicore-Systemen selbständig zu verteilen*



wurde auch zbsp bei Stalker benutzt


----------



## kero81 (27. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Was ist das?



Kennste Google?!

Schade finde ich nur das DL nicht in meinem Steam Profil bei den kürzlichen Aktivitäten angezeigt wird. Aber soo schlimm is das ja auch nicht. Ich bin jetzt übrigens mit dem Prolog durch und muss sagen das es noch Spaß macht. Ich finde es sehr atmosphärisch.  Mal schauen wie lange es mich bei der Stange hält.


----------



## RavionHD (27. Januar 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Kennste Google?!
> 
> Schade finde ich nur das DL nicht in meinem Steam Profil bei den kürzlichen Aktivitäten angezeigt wird. Aber soo schlimm is das ja auch nicht. Ich bin jetzt übrigens mit dem Prolog durch und muss sagen das es noch Spaß macht. Ich finde es sehr atmosphärisch.  Mal schauen wie lange es mich bei der Stange hält.



Die Frage war eher:
Was ist es und wie benutze ich es um ein besseres Ergebnis in Dying Light zu erzielen.


----------



## krankyphobious (27. Januar 2015)

Gerade eben mit dem Support von Gameliebe.de unterhalten und der kompetente man hat gemeint, dass der Key noch nicht für Deutschland freigegeben ist und Sie deshalb "noch" keine versenden können, da Sie sicher gehen wollen dass die Keys nicht gesperrt werden. Aktivierbar sind Sie meinte er, aber Sie müssten mir garantieren können dass er auch in Zukunft nicht gesperrt wird, deswegen die Freigabe für die Keys in Deutschland. 
Bis heute jedenfalls wollen Sie die Sachlage klären. 

Was sagt ihr dazu? Kenn mich da jetzt nicht so aus mit Freigabe etc..


----------



## Nazzy (27. Januar 2015)

also bei mir läuft es jetzt gefühlt besser mit CPU Control 
weniger am "stottern"


----------



## RavionHD (27. Januar 2015)

Nazzy schrieb:


> also bei mir läuft es jetzt gefühlt besser mit CPU Control
> weniger am "stottern"



Also was soll ich da nun einstellen in CPU Control?


----------



## MrMantis (27. Januar 2015)

Denkt ihr das es mit einem Quad Prozessor  Core i7 940 2.93GHz und einer  GTX 760 (2 GB) flüssig spielen kann mit mittleren bis hohen Details ?.


----------



## Nazzy (27. Januar 2015)

MrMantis schrieb:


> Denkt ihr das es mit einem Quad Prozessor  Core i7 940 2.93GHz und einer  GTX 760 (2 GB) flüssig spielen kann mit mittleren bis hohen Details ?.



yop,denke doch. Ansonsten mal Steamforen durchstöbern und gucken, mit welcher Hardware die User zocken

@Ravion

CPU Control und Dying Light  exe starten. Dann  manual mode auswählen.
Rechtsklick auf die Dying Light Exe und ALL CPUs ---> 4 CPUS

Kannst ja mal berichten, wie es dann läuft. Ich "behaupte " mal, dass stuttering ist weniger, bzw die fps konstanter.


----------



## kero81 (27. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Die Frage war eher:
> Was ist es und wie benutze ich es um ein besseres Ergebnis in Dying Light zu erzielen.



Warum kannst Du dann jetzt deine Frage ausführen und nicht schon im ersten Post?! Was ist das heisst nunmal einfach nur "Was ist das"...


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. Januar 2015)

MrMantis schrieb:


> Denkt ihr das es mit einem Quad Prozessor  Core i7 940 2.93GHz und einer  GTX 760 (2 GB) flüssig spielen kann mit mittleren bis hohen Details ?.



So wie es gerade ist nein. Kannst dich ja mal an meinem System Orientieren selbst im Tower (Anfang) hab ich nur 40-60FPS  aber sehr instabil. Von draußen will ich gar nicht anfangen.... 40-60 aber sehr instabil heißt kurz 60 dann 40 kommen paar Zombies bleiben die FPS so tief. Dazu hab ich das auf Mittel gespielt... Momanten wie das Spiel gerade ist nein danke lass es lieber und warte auf patches.


----------



## Nazzy (27. Januar 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Warum kannst Du dann jetzt deine Frage ausführen und nicht schon im ersten Post?! Was ist das heisst nunmal einfach nur "Was ist das"...



jetzt werden wir aber sehr kleinlich  , brauchst wohl nen Snickers 

Und Ravion, wie ist dein Urteil mit CPU Control ?


----------



## kero81 (27. Januar 2015)

Hmmmm... Snicker, gute Idee! 

Looooos Los, addet mich mal bei Steam und kommt als Zombie in mein Spiel. Ich will das endlich mal ausprobieren. 
Steam Community :: Schütze Klaus


----------



## RavionHD (27. Januar 2015)

Nazzy schrieb:


> jetzt werden wir aber sehr kleinlich  , brauchst wohl nen Snickers
> 
> Und Ravion, wie ist dein Urteil mit CPU Control ?



Kein Unterschied.

Dieses Stottern nervt extrem, zum Teil bleibt das Spiel sekundenlang hängen.

Da muss echt ein Patch kommen!


PS:
Laut Steam schon 28.000 Leute ingame.


----------



## Shub Niggurath (27. Januar 2015)

Habe Retail gekauft (27€). 
Muß noch warten. 

Was habt ihr so geblecht?


_€dit:_

Thema *Indizierung*:
Landet dann dieser Thread hier auch auf Nimmerwiedersehen im Nirwana wie damals Dead Island?
Da hatte ich auch was geschrieben und Bilder usw. und auf einmal war er weg.


----------



## Nazzy (27. Januar 2015)

Shub Niggurath schrieb:


> Habe Retail gekauft (27€).
> Muß noch warten.
> 
> Was habt ihr so geblecht?
> ...



44 Euro

@Ravion

Entweder es liegt am Gebiet oder CPU Control bringt bei mir wirklich was...ich starte nochmal nen Durchgang ohne. Das Stottern habe ich kaum noch, gott sei dank


----------



## Shub Niggurath (27. Januar 2015)

Nazzy schrieb:


> 44 Euro


Achso, doch so viel, dachte reine DL-Version kostet noch weniger als Retail.


----------



## krankyphobious (27. Januar 2015)

Shub Niggurath schrieb:


> Achso, doch so viel, dachte reine DL-Version kostet noch weniger als Retail.



Wo hast du die Retail für so wenig her? Würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## Shub Niggurath (27. Januar 2015)

Spiel kommt bei mir erst nächsten Monat (denk ich), bis dahin sind die Fehler hoffentlich ausgebügelt.

Hat also auch sein Gutes.


----------



## MrMantis (27. Januar 2015)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> So wie es gerade ist nein. Kannst dich ja mal an meinem System Orientieren selbst im Tower (Anfang) hab ich nur 40-60FPS  aber sehr instabil. Von draußen will ich gar nicht anfangen.... 40-60 aber sehr instabil heißt kurz 60 dann 40 kommen paar Zombies bleiben die FPS so tief. Dazu hab ich das auf Mittel gespielt... Momanten wie das Spiel gerade ist nein danke lass es lieber und warte auf patches.



Dann warte ich bis die Dik Version kommt, hoffe bis dahin haben die das so weit gemacht das es Flüssig läuft.
Frage mich was der Grund ist für die Perfmorance Probleme, schlechte Optimierung wegen früher Relase und Zeitmangel oder ist es schlicht ergreifend ein Fehler der nicht bemerkt wurde.


----------



## DerLachs (27. Januar 2015)

Ich habe heute eine Mail von gameware.at bekommen.


> Wir  können Dir schon heute versichern, dass wir die Disk-Version von Dying  Light AT-Version einige Zeit vor Release versenden werden.



Top, zwei DLCs geschenkt und nicht mal vier Wochen Wartezeit.


----------



## MacMyver (27. Januar 2015)

Im Tutorial meist so 115-120 FPS ohne Drops, aber als ich dann raus kam, da kam der Hammer....Drops auf bis zu 37 runter -.- 
Hört sich flüssig an, ist es aber nicht. Ich weiß nicht wieso aber es fühlt sich in DL alles unter 60 nicht gut an. 
Ansich ist es n Dead Island mit Parkour und ich finde es richtig hässlich.. (Alles auf Max)

Naja mich hats ja nur 18€ gekostet, das ist verschmerzbar. (Geolock und verschwinden Deutscher Keys sei Dank )


----------



## kero81 (27. Januar 2015)

Es gibt keinen Geolock bei Dying Lightu nd gekaufte KEys verschwinden auch nicht, bitte nur von Dingen sprechen von denen man auch Ahnung hat. Also ich find es richtig gut, hab es jetzt schon etwas über 6 Std. gespielt und das ist schon viel für mich.  Immerhin hab ich es erst seit heute. Mir machts richtig Laune, es macht total viel Spaß "tagsüber" die Gegend zu erkunden. Nachts is mir das "noch" zu heftig. Also heftig im Sinne von zu stressig weil laufen, springen, orientieren, verängstigt umherschauen, paranoia.   Für mich das erste "gute" Spiel 2015!


----------



## Valdasaar (27. Januar 2015)

Schade mit meiner AMD 280 macht das Spiel keinen Spass
NV Effekte und AA.....Aus
Qualität und Shadowmap.....Mittel
Sichtweite....Mittel

im Aussenbreich gefühlte 25 FPS


----------



## MacMyver (27. Januar 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Geolock bei Dying Lightu nd gekaufte KEys verschwinden auch nicht, bitte nur von Dingen sprechen von denen man auch Ahnung hat.



Wieso ist das Game dann in allen "Bekannten" Keystores nicht mehr zu haben?  Zumindest nur noch als RU Key. Das mit dem Geolock war allerdings mein Fehler.


----------



## kero81 (28. Januar 2015)

Und wieder plapperst Du iwas, was nicht stimmt. Das ist noch so wie vorher zu haben. Nix RU Keys und son Mist... Prüfst Du sowas vorm schreiben auch oder plapperst Du nur irgend jemandem nach?!


----------



## Shub Niggurath (28. Januar 2015)

Was hast du eigentlich für'n System und wie läuft's bei dir?
Ich mein, 6 h, da müßtest du ja alle FPS-Höhen und -Tiefen erlebt haben.

Und allgemein an alle: Ist das Spiel eher GPU- oder CPU-lastig?


----------



## MacMyver (28. Januar 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Und wieder plapperst Du iwas, was nicht stimmt. Das ist noch so wie vorher zu haben. Nix RU Keys und son Mist... Prüfst Du sowas vorm schreiben auch oder plapperst Du nur irgend jemandem nach?!



Mmoga / Kinguin / G2Play < Das sind für mich die Big Player wenns um Keys geht hier in De. Gestern waren dort überall nurnoch RU Keys zu bekommen & nichts anderes. (Heute mag das wieder anders aussehen) Wieso sollte ich wem nachplappern? Sowas hab ich nicht nötig, da ich ja wohl weiß was ich sage   Zumal ich ungern RU Keys nehme da ich meinen Steam Acc nicht irgendwann gebannt sehen will. ( In dem Fall gings einfach nicht anders) 

EDIT: Gut ich seh es ja ein  Heute gibts auch wieder normale Deutsche Keys. Nur wieso sollt ich heut nochmal gucken, wenn ich es gestern gekauft hab und es gestern halt nur RU Dinger gab? Nichts für Ungut. Beim nächsten mal guck ich vorher nochmal.



Shub Niggurath schrieb:


> Und allgemein an alle: Ist das Spiel eher GPU- oder CPU-lastig?



Cpu! i7 2600K @Stock & 50% Sichtweite, Rest auf Max  > Tutorial = 115-140 FPS > Im richtigen Spiel = 37-54 FPS


----------



## Kel (28. Januar 2015)

Phenom 2 X4 945 + GTX 560TI + 8GB Ram + SSD + Windows 8.1 64bit

20-35 fps draussen, 35-45 im Tower

1920*1200 Auflösung.
Alles auf Low bis auf Texturen (ging nur Mittel oder High ).
Alles ausgestellt was ging (Bloom etc). 40% Sichtweite, maximales Field of View. 

Hätte nicht gedacht dass mein alter Rechner sowas noch packt .

*/edit mit neuem NVidia-Treiber 35-45fps, da geht doch sicher noch was.*


----------



## RavionHD (28. Januar 2015)

Das Spiel ist für mich aktuell unspielbar, nach einer Spielstunde ruckelt und zuckelt es gewaltig und die Frames dropen von 60 auf 10 und das nervt mich gewaltig.

Ich hoffe da kommt ein Patch, denn das Spiel ansich macht sehr viel Spaß!

Habe alles auf @max, jedoch die Sichtweite auf 0%, da im Grunde es kein Unterschied auszumachen ist, auf 100% hat selbst eine GTX980 mit einem 4.8 Ghz Sandy nur etwas mehr als 30 Frames...


----------



## Nazzy (28. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist für mich aktuell unspielbar, nach einer Spielstunde ruckelt und zuckelt es gewaltig und die Frames dropen von 60 auf 10 und das nervt mich gewaltig.
> 
> Ich hoffe da kommt ein Patch, denn das Spiel ansich macht sehr viel Spaß!
> 
> Habe alles auf @max, jedoch die Sichtweite auf 0%, da im Grunde es kein Unterschied auszumachen ist, auf 100% hat selbst eine GTX980 mit einem 4.8 Ghz Sandy nur etwas mehr als 30 Frames...



hab gestern 3 Stunden am Stück gezockt und da ruckelte nix


----------



## RavionHD (28. Januar 2015)

Nazzy schrieb:


> hab gestern 3 Stunden am Stück gezockt und da ruckelte nix



Dann hast Du wohl Glück, bei mir freezt das Game nach einer Stunde Spielzeit alle 5 Sekunden vor sich hin, das macht das ganze für mich unspielbar.
Bin laut Steam Forum wohl auch nicht der einzige der damit zu kämpfen hat.

Ich empfehlen außerdem ganz dringend K-Putt's SweetFX Config, damit sieht das Spiel gleich doppelt so gut aus und es braucht nur 3 Frames:
K-putt'e Config 1.1 - Dying Light

Die ist auch ganz gut:
[Dying Light Redux HD] - Dying Light


----------



## Nazzy (28. Januar 2015)

danke für die Links. Den ersten werde ich evtl auch ausprobieren. Diesen " Grauschleier" lasse ich allerdings erstmal drin, mögen zwar einige nicht, aber ich finde ,es passt zur Atmosphäre.


----------



## Shub Niggurath (28. Januar 2015)

Was meinst du eigentlich mit CPU Control?



Nazzy schrieb:


> CPU Control und Dying Light  exe starten. Dann  manual mode auswählen.
> Rechtsklick auf die Dying Light Exe und ALL CPUs ---> 4 CPUS


Meinst du das?
_(andere Exe aber gleiches Prinzip)_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt nur bei 0 bis 3 den Haken rein oder wie?


Ist hier der „Grauschleier“ mit dabei?

```
!Resolution(i,i)
!WindowOffset(i,i)
!Monitor(i)                    // -1 primary monitor
!TextureQuality(s)             // Low, Medium, High
!GammaFloat(f)
!Shadows(s)                    // Low, High
!ShadowMapSize(i)
!SpotShadowMapSize(i)
!Fullscreen()
!VSync()                       // enable vertical sync
!GrassQuality(i)               // lower is better
!NvidiaEffects(i,i)            // enable extra nvidia effects(hbao+,dof)
!ExtraGameFov(f)               // extra fov
!VisRange(f,f)
!OculusEnabled()               // enable support for Oculus
!AmbientOcclusion(i)           // 1 - enable; 0 - disable
!MotionBlur(i)                 // 1 - enable; 0 - disable
!AntiAliasing(i)               // 1 - enable; 0 - disable
Resolution(1920,1080)
Monitor(0)
TextureQuality("High")
VisRange(2.13, 2.13)
ShadowMapSize(4096)
SpotShadowMapSize(4096)
GammaFloat(1.00)
GrassQuality(0)
VSync()
ExtraGameFov(-4.00)
AmbientOcclusion(0)
MotionBlur(0)
AntiAliasing(0)
```


----------



## dj_the_one (28. Januar 2015)

i7 3820  r9 290 - Alles auf max 20 Fps. 

Game Works raus, AA aus, Sichtweite 0 30-45 fps - 

statt alle 2 Tage irgendein Drecksvideo rauszubringen wo sich sich beim Spielen filmen, hätten sie lieber die Zeit in Optimierung legen sollen.


----------



## Shub Niggurath (28. Januar 2015)

dj_the_one schrieb:


> statt alle 2 Tage irgendein Drecksvideo rauszubringen wo sich sich beim Spielen filmen, hätten sie lieber die Zeit in Optimierung legen sollen.


Ist es dir schon mal in den Sinn gekommen, daß die Leute die die Videos erstellen nicht unbedingt die sein müssen, die direkt das Spiel entwickeln?
_ (ich habe mir übrigens keine Videos angesehen, da ich selbst weiß, wie ich mit K&M umzugehen habe und auch nicht alles vorgekaut bekommen brauche)_

Wegen Optimierung, ja natürlich, muß sein. Keine Frage.


----------



## dj_the_one (28. Januar 2015)

ich meinte damit explizit deren Youtube Channel, wo die "Devs" live streamen etc.


----------



## Nazzy (28. Januar 2015)

Oh lala, die Nächte haben es in sich...
Wie ich wegrannte, like a Rabbit 

@ Shub

Ich meinte das Programm CPU Control.  Findest du bei Chip.de



> CPU Control und Dying Light  exe starten. Dann  manual mode auswählen.
> Rechtsklick auf die Dying Light Exe und ALL CPUs ---> 4 CPUS



Sagt mal, wieso funktioniert dieser Zombie Mode nicht ?


----------



## kero81 (28. Januar 2015)

Der Zombie Modus funktioniert doch einwandfrei?!?

Also bei Nacht hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht lange überlebt und ich habe schon das Schwert (stärkste Nahkampfwaffe ingame). Die Nacht macht mir echt Angst, da geh ich immer schlafen.  DL is soooooo ein Geiles Game!


----------



## Nazzy (28. Januar 2015)

Coop macht einen heiden Gaudi


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Januar 2015)

Hi

Funktioniert es per Steam ohne Probleme mit einen MMOGA-Key?


----------



## kero81 (28. Januar 2015)

Ja, ich habs auch bei MMOGA gekauft. Konnte ohne VPN aktivieren und spielen.


----------



## RavionHD (28. Januar 2015)

Hey Leute,
es gibt einen Trick für mehr Frames und weniger Drops, der ist ganz einfach:
Sobald ihr das Spiel startet geht ihr in den Task Manager, Rechtsklick auf DyingLight.exe und dort auf Priorität, diese setzt ihr auf "Hoch".

Hat bei mir eine Menge gebracht!

Aktuell testen die Entwickler schon den ersten Patch:
https://steamdb.info/app/239140/history/

Könnte also bald schon viel besser werden.


----------



## kero81 (28. Januar 2015)

Das ist doch kein Trick?!? Das ist Basiswissen...


----------



## RavionHD (28. Januar 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein Trick?!? Das ist Basiswissen...



Also ich mach das nicht bei jedem Spiel, daher sollte das schon erwähnt werden da es auch wirklich hilft.


----------



## Shub Niggurath (28. Januar 2015)

Nützt auch nichts bei jedem Spiel.


----------



## krankyphobious (29. Januar 2015)

Shub Niggurath schrieb:


> Nützt auch nichts bei jedem Spiel.



True!


----------



## CptSam (29. Januar 2015)

kA ob es schon gepostet wurde aber hiermit kann man den "film grain"-effekt entfernen
Film Grain Begone at Dying Light Nexus - Mods and community


----------



## h_tobi (29. Januar 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Hmmmm... Snicker, gute Idee!
> 
> Looooos Los, addet mich mal bei Steam und kommt als Zombie in mein Spiel. Ich will das endlich mal ausprobieren.
> Steam Community :: Schütze Klaus



Hab Dich mal geaddet mein Großer, 

wer weiß, wann wir uns treffen...   



CptSam schrieb:


> kA ob es schon gepostet wurde aber hiermit kann man den "film grain"-effekt entfernen
> Film Grain Begone at Dying Light Nexus - Mods and community



Danke für den Tipp, werde es gleich mal testen. 


Edit: Liege bei 50% Sichtweite alles auf Max., AA=on und NVidia Gelumpe=off bei ~45+ FPS.
Für mich ist das Game damit "flüssig" spielbar, werde aber Sweet FX noch testen. 
Da ist bestimmt noch Luft nach oben, vor allem mit nem neuen Treiber.


----------



## Kel (29. Januar 2015)

Sichtweite kann locker auf 0%, gibt massig FPS und man merkt quasi keinen Unterschied .


----------



## Shub Niggurath (29. Januar 2015)

Ich habe wo gelesen, daß so ein extrem scheußlicher Chromatic-Aberration-Filter zum Einsatz kommt.

Dieser Dreck ging mir schon bei AC Unity Dead Kings (nur dort, nicht im Hauptspiel!) auf die Augen und hat genervt wie Sau, weil das so ekelhaft unscharf ist. Leider ließ es sich nicht deaktivieren.

(Bilder zur Veranschaulichung siehe hier: [Sammelthread] Assassins Creed Unity                 - Chromatic Aberration)


Kann man es wenigstens bei Dying Light irgendwie abstellen?


Chromatic aberration




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist genauso ein nutzloser Dreck wie Motion Blur, nur kann man das hingegen in so gut wie jedem Spiel deaktivieren!


----------



## IGladiatorX (29. Januar 2015)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit GK4Me gemacht? Oder Dying Light sogar dort bestellt? Dying Light kaufen, Dying Light Steam Key - bei Gk4.me
30€ sollte ja nen annehmbarer Preis sein.


----------



## MfDoom (29. Januar 2015)

Kann man jetzt schon die PC-Version spielen oder nicht?
 Kann das sein das schon PC-Keys verfügbar sind und die Boxed-Version erst ende Februar rauskommt?


----------



## RavionHD (29. Januar 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Kann man jetzt schon die PC-Version spielen oder nicht?
> Kann das sein das schon PC-Keys verfügbar sind und die Boxed-Version erst ende Februar rauskommt?



Ja klar, ich spiele es schon seit 2 Tagen, die Retail Version kommt natürlich später, Ende Februar soweit ich weiß.


----------



## MfDoom (29. Januar 2015)

Thx. 
Dann habe ich wohl den falschen Key gekauft. Mein Händler wartet jetzt bis 26.02. um mir dann den Key aus der Box zu holen.

Edit: GK4ME scheint kein guter shop zu sein, laut Tante Google.


----------



## Shub Niggurath (29. Januar 2015)

Generell EU kommt später.
Jetzt ist NA angesagt.


-

€dit¹:
Ach, nee. 
Doch nur die Discs.

Dying Light Physical Release Delayed in Europe, Australia and Other Regions - IGN

Die Ausrede find ich nur komisch.
Discs herzustellen würde länger dauern.
Da fängt man halt mal eher damit an, würd ich sagen.
Bei anderen Spielen kommt's doch auch zugleich raus.
Vor allem klappt's wohl in NA.
Was ist das für'n Blödsinn?


-

€dit²:
Dying Light Key | Preisvergleich CD-Keys & Gamecards - key kaufen, Steam, Origin, download, günstig, billig


----------



## SLNC (29. Januar 2015)

IGladiatorX schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit GK4Me gemacht? Oder Dying Light sogar dort bestellt? Dying Light kaufen, Dying Light Steam Key - bei Gk4.me
> 30€ sollte ja nen annehmbarer Preis sein.



Hab grade eben hier einen gekauft: Dying Light Steam Gift Region Free Multi-Language

30 €, hat ungefähr 20 min gedauert. Das Steam Gift wurde aber als RU+CIS aktiviert, gab aber soweit keine Probleme. (Dass es retroaktive Locks gibt weiß ich.) Lade grade runter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shub Niggurath (29. Januar 2015)

Das ist Steam?

Sieht bei mir anders aus bei Downloads.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SLNC (29. Januar 2015)

Shub Niggurath schrieb:


> Das ist Steam?
> 
> Sieht bei mir anders aus bei Downloads.
> 
> ...



Jo, dat is Steam.

https://github.com/DirtDiglett/Pressure-for-Steam

Hab nur einen anderen Skin


----------



## Shub Niggurath (29. Januar 2015)

Achso, ja Skins, hatte ich früher, wo's noch dieses häßliche grün als Standard gab.

Was ich noch sagen wollte, aber vorhin vergessen hatte.
Du bezahlst für die reine RUS-DL-Version, wo du rückwirkende Sperrung riskierst, 30€?

Ich hab mir die Retail für 27€ bestellt, bei einem Laden, wo ich schon mehr als 10 Jahre lang einkauf.
Gut, ich muß halt bißchen warten, aber da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das nichts gesperrt werden wird.
Und nur mal hypothetisch angenommen, das würde passieren, dann hätte ich wenigstens noch
den Datenträger, den ich mit entsprechenden Hilfsmitteln zur Mitarbeit überreden könnte, falls du weißt was ich meine.  
_(bezahlt ist bezahlt, wiederholen ist gestohlen)_

Du hast nach einer Sperrung gar nix.
Das wär nix für mich. (no pun intended)

Wenn ich Keys hole, dann nur Global/Worldwide.


----------



## SLNC (29. Januar 2015)

Shub Niggurath schrieb:


> Achso, ja Skins, hatte ich früher, wo's noch dieses häßliche grün als Standard gab.
> 
> Was ich noch sagen wollte, aber vorhin vergessen hatte.
> Du bezahlst für die reine RUS-DL-Version, wo du rückwirkende Sperrung riskierst, 30€?
> ...



Dass das Steamgeschenk aus Russland war habe ich erst in meiner Account Historie bei Steam gesehen. Das Geschenk ließ sich ja aktivieren und von daher könnte ich mein Geld sowieso nicht zurückforden, weil der Händler ja nichts anderes als ein Region-Free Steam Gift beworben hat.

Dass du dir das Spiel als Retail-Version holst und darauf warten möchtest ist schön für dich.

Ohne dir jetzt zu Nahe treten zu wollen, aber wofür ich mein selbstverdientes Geld ausgebe ist doch immer noch meine Sache, oder?


----------



## Shub Niggurath (29. Januar 2015)

SLNC schrieb:


> wofür ich mein selbstverdientes Geld ausgebe ist doch immer noch meine Sache, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich glaube das ist falsch angekommen.
In geschriebener Form im Netz kommt's ja meist bißl anders rüber.

Selbstverständlich kannst du mit deinem Geld tun und machen was du willst. Bzw. hast du ja schon. 
Wollte dir nichts vorschreiben.

Ich habe nur versucht nachzuvollziehen, wie jemand wissentlich 30€ riskiert.
Wenn  du das mit dem RU Key erst hinterher mitgekriegt hast und der Händler  es zuvor als Region Free ausgewiesen hat, dann ist der Händler natürlich  ein Arsch.
Aber das hast du ja jetzt erst klargestellt.
Ist natürlich blöd für dich.


----------



## SHOKK (29. Januar 2015)

Mit GTX 980 auf Max Settings und Sichtweite auf voll, fällt FPS auf 30 manchmal.... total schlecht optimiert


----------



## krankyphobious (31. Januar 2015)

Habs mir vorgestern auch bei diesem Händler geholt (gamers-outlet) für läppische 30€, konnte leider nicht einen monat auf die Retail warten (die tage gehen echt langsam rum!). 
Wurde mir vor 3 tagen vom Kumpel empfohlen, da er das erste mal dort gekauft hat und den key in 5 min. gekriegt habe und ohne VPN aktivieren konnte. 
Ja, der Key wurde in Russland (+CIS) aktiviert, aber ist Weltweit als Geschenk aktivierbar, also kein russen key für Mother-Russia 
Habe das auch erst nach dem Kauf und erhalt des Steam Gits mitbekommen als da stand "Russia + CIS" und habe den Live-Chat der Israelis angeschrieben wohin mich binnen sekunden ein kompetenter mann mit englisch kenntnissen 
versichert hat, dass er hier funktioniert und ich es sorglos aktivieren kann. 

Hätte aber 12€ drauf gelegt und mir den Key von Gamesplanet geholt, hätte ich es früher gewusst, dass der Händler zu den wenigen gehört, die STEAM VERIFIZIERT sind und keine Keys von den gesperrt werden (wie denn auch, Keys stammen direkt von den Publishern!). 
Ich sags mal so: 

MMOGA: 48,99€, nicht von Steam authorisiert
Gamesplanet: 41,99€, von Steam authorisierter Händler, dazu handelt es sich um einen AT-Key.

-Nur so mal als Vergleich 
Hoffe damit konnte ich die Entscheidungen vieler erleichtern. 
Einen seriöseren Händler mit einem niedrigeren Preis habe ich außer Gamesplanet und rocketgames nicht ausfindig machen können in kurzer Zeit.


----------



## TheNew (31. Januar 2015)

Spielt einer mit Pad?

Ich habe ein Speedlink XEOX was ich mit x360ce konfiguriert habe und es funktioniert in jedem Spiel, Fallout zb was ja auch explizit nach einem 360 Controller verlangt. In Dying Light geht aber nix. Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## BartholomO (31. Januar 2015)

Der gestrige Patch hat bei mir schon recht gut was gebracht, könnte zwar noch mehr Performance sein, aber bin so schon recht zufrieden. Geht jetzt nicht mehr unter 40FPS mit meiner Graka, allerdings sieht in dem Spiel 40 FPS nicht so flüssig aus wie 30FPS in anderen Titeln.


----------



## Shub Niggurath (31. Januar 2015)

TheNew schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Speedlink XEOX was ich mit x360ce konfiguriert habe und es funktioniert in jedem Spiel, Fallout zb was ja auch explizit nach einem 360 Controller verlangt. In Dying Light geht aber nix. Jemand eine Idee?


Du hast die beiden Dateien „x360ce.ini“ und „xinput1_3.dll“ ins Verzeichnis mit der Exe kopiert und nix geht?

Wenn nicht, dann probier das mal.
Also einfach von einem anderen Spiel wo du weißt das es geht kopieren.


----------



## MrMantis (31. Januar 2015)

Also da müssen mindestens noch ein paar Patches her oder ein großer Patch, mit ein paar GB. Immerhin nicht schlecht das Sie schon so früh ein rausgebracht haben.


----------



## schmodel (31. Januar 2015)

komisches Problem
"bei mir"
Ich hatte es bei Okaysoft vorbestellt-erscheint nach einigen - hin und her -Ende Februar..
bei  Dying Light kaufen, das Parkour & Zombie Game - MMOGA erhalte ich es gleich.
habs bestellt und bei okaysoft werde ich es retournieren.
schei... auf die patches das bin ich ja gewohnt


----------



## krankyphobious (31. Januar 2015)

schmodel schrieb:


> komisches Problem
> "bei mir"
> Ich hatte es bei Okaysoft vorbestellt-erscheint nach einigen - hin und her -Ende Februar..
> bei  Dying Light kaufen, das Parkour & Zombie Game - MMOGA erhalte ich es gleich.
> ...



Hättest lieber bei Gamesplanet bestellt für 41,99€ anstatt bei MMOGA für 48,99€. Zumal offizieller Steam-Reseller und noch dazu der AT-Key (wird darauf ausdrücklich sogar hingewiesen).

Btw. weiß einer wie ich die englische Sprachausgabe beibehalte (die um einiges besser ist) und dazu deutsche Texte einblenden kann? Habe im Ordner schon die Dateinamen mit De zu En und andersrum umbenannt, brachte aber keine Besserung. 
DataEn/De umbenannt und das Spiel startet nicht mehr, Speech umbenannt und alles bleibt beim alten


----------



## SHOKK (31. Januar 2015)

Kurzer Hinweis bezüglich Patch. Hat bei mir ordentlich was gebracht. Nach dem Patch habe ich permanent 60 FPS (alles auf max, selbst die Sichtweite). Nur noch in den Zwischensequenzen habe ich manchmal 50 FPS


----------



## Shub Niggurath (31. Januar 2015)

Zu Chromatic Aberration habe ich hier etwas gefunden: 'Chromatic Aberration Begone' by fireundubh

Hat das eventuell schon jemand getestet oder könnte dies tun und berichten?


Außerdem gibts auch noch: 'Film Grain Begone' by fireundubh


----------



## IGladiatorX (31. Januar 2015)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> Hättest lieber bei Gamesplanet bestellt für 41,99€ anstatt bei MMOGA für 48,99€. Zumal offizieller Steam-Reseller und noch dazu der AT-Key (wird darauf ausdrücklich sogar hingewiesen).



Wo oder wie sehe ich eigtl. ob ein Shop ein offizieller Steam Reseller ist?


----------



## Shub Niggurath (31. Januar 2015)

z.B. hier: Have you had your Sniper Elite 3 Steam key blocked, OR been given a refund?

das hab ich auch noch gefunden: List of legit digital distribtion plaforms that sell keys for Steam

Eine offizielle Liste von Valve gibt's nicht, wie's aussieht.

Und irgendein Bild von 'nem Gütesiegel oder so'n Schmarrn, falls es sowas gäbe, könnte sich ja jeder Verein auf die Seite pappen.
Wäre also keine Garantie auf Echtheit.


----------



## TheNew (1. Februar 2015)

Shub Niggurath schrieb:


> Du hast die beiden Dateien „x360ce.ini“ und „xinput1_3.dll“ ins Verzeichnis mit der Exe kopiert und nix geht?
> 
> Wenn nicht, dann probier das mal.
> Also einfach von einem anderen Spiel wo du weißt das es geht kopieren.



Ja ich habe die beiden Datein auf dem Fallout Ordner genommen und bei Dying Light reingehauen. Geht nicht. Funktioniert aber in Fallout einwandfrei. Raff ich nicht.


----------



## EnergyCross (1. Februar 2015)

Servus, ich hab eine kleine Frage:

Und zwar wenn meine Waffe kaputt ist und ich sie schon 2, bzw. 3 mal repariert habe, kann ich sie danach weiter reparieren oder wars das?
Habe bisher noch nichts dergleichen gefunden


----------



## RavionHD (1. Februar 2015)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Servus, ich hab eine kleine Frage:
> 
> Und zwar wenn meine Waffe kaputt ist und ich sie schon 2, bzw. 3 mal repariert habe, kann ich sie danach weiter reparieren oder wars das?
> Habe bisher noch nichts dergleichen gefunden



Frage ich mich auch, ich glaube nach dem dritten mal ist Schluss, eventuell kann man das upgraden.


----------



## EnergyCross (1. Februar 2015)

Ist ja echt mies, dann lohnt sich das upgraden etc kaum -.-

Danke für die fixe Antwort


----------



## RavionHD (1. Februar 2015)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Ist ja echt mies, dann lohnt sich das upgraden etc kaum -.-
> 
> Danke für die fixe Antwort



Ja stimmt, aber vielleicht gibt es bestimmte Upgrades so dass man eine Waffe öfter reparieren kann, denn aktuell habe ich nur Upgrades aktiviert welche die Waffe länger haltbar machen.


----------



## MfDoom (1. Februar 2015)

Es gibt upgrades die die Haltbarkeit erhöhen. Keine Ahnung ob man auch die Anzahl an Reparaturen erhöhen kann


----------



## Black_Beetle (1. Februar 2015)

Hoffe einer von euch kann mir helfen. Hatte jetzt die ganze Zeit eine Reloaded-Version gezockt. Das Spiel hat mir extrem gefallen und ich habe es mir gekauft und die Speicherstände übernommen.

Leider habe ich mit der Original-Version ein Problem mit der Auflösung. Ich spiele auf einem Samsung 46" Monitor. Ich hatte vorher die Auflösung 1920x1080p was auch funktionierte. Nun habe ich mal von NVIDIA die Optimalen Spieleinstellungen genommen. Der setzt alles auf hoch und die Auflösung auf 2715x1527 DSR. Kann die Auflösung aber nicht nutzen da alles verschoben ist. Wenn ich 1080p auswähle ist es auch alles verschoben. Kann einer helfen?

Gerade gemerkt das trotz der eingestellten Auflösung die TV Infor nur 1280x ausgibt... begreif nicht wieso das vorher ging mit 1920 und jetzt nicht mehr. Hätte ich mir die 50 doch sparen können.

Ich habe es jetzt. Ich habe die gleiche Auflösung für Windows genommen wie für das Spiel vorgeschlagen (2715 x 1527 DSR)  und nun ist auch nichts verschoben und Info des TV zeigt 1920x1080. Also alles gut.


----------



## Shub Niggurath (1. Februar 2015)

Lade mal ein Photo hoch, wo das „Verschoben“ sichtbar ist.
Kann mir da nix drunter vorstellen.


----------



## kero81 (1. Februar 2015)

Reloaded Version ist jetzt WAS genau?!?!?!


----------



## Black_Beetle (1. Februar 2015)

Ich habe gerade versucht es reproduzieren d.h. ich habe die Auflösung vom Computer auf 1280 x 1024 gestellt damit der Desktop richtig auf dem Samsung 46" angezeigt wird und anschließend im NVIDIA Geforce Experience die optimierten Einstellungen übernommen. Jetzt funktioniert die richtige Darstellung Ingame ohne dass das Menu oder die Ingame Anzeige verschoben ist. Ingame werden mir als Auflösunginformation auch 1920x1080 angezeigt. Ich weiß nicht woran es vorhin lag.

Danke dennoch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SHOKK (1. Februar 2015)

Einige Gamer haben schon die Reloaded Version vor einem Monat bekommen. Ich weiß wie weit du genau da kommen konntest, Fakt ist aber dass du das Spiel schon seit einem Monat spielen konntest. Ich kenne nur Let's Player und Streamer die das Spiel als Reloaded bekommen haben...


----------



## SHOKK (1. Februar 2015)

Für mich sieht auf dem Bild alles i. O. aus. Vielleicht nur der Turm in der Weite, der in der Luft schwebt, aber sonst nichts


----------



## Black_Beetle (1. Februar 2015)

Nee auf dem Bild ist auch alles Prima  Da hat es ja alles wieder funktioniert  Wollte euch nur ein paar sonnige Grüße da lassen 

Fakt ist für mich das der Patch meine Optik, Grafik stark einschränkt und ich es vorher schicker empfunden habe. Ist ne blöde Sache mit dem Patch vorallen für die jenige die starke hardware verbaut haben.

Hier noch paar Bilder von einem bug 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RavionHD (1. Februar 2015)

Das ist mir auch mal passiert, wollte hüpfen und sprang plötzlich tief runter und musste irgendwo schwimmen.

Glücklicherweise nur 1 mal.


----------



## Shub Niggurath (2. Februar 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Reloaded Version ist jetzt WAS genau?!?!?!


_Reloaded_ ist eine Scene Group.

Sowas wie _Razor1911_, müßtest du ja kennen aus den 80ern.




Black_Beetle schrieb:


> Hier noch paar Bilder von einem bug
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bist du wohl zu tief in den Keller gegangen?


----------



## TammerID (2. Februar 2015)

Hab das Spiel nun auch ca. 6 Stunden gespielt. Und das Teil ist der Wahnsinn im Koop 
Lange nicht mehr so eine Gaudi gehabt 
Bei solchen Spielen finde ich es immer wieder erstaunlich wie schnell man sich doch ablenken lässt.  Ich soll mich nun das erste Mal mit Rais treffen und bin schon Level 10.

Doof nur das ich SweetFX nicht zum Laufen kriege -.-


----------



## Black_Beetle (2. Februar 2015)

Wenn ich den Wert für die Sichtweite in der Config auf Default setze, damit ich die gleiche Sichtweite bzw mit ihren Texturen ect vor dem patch habe, gilt dies dann als cheaten? Kann mir einer sagen wo ich die Config finde?

C:\Users\...\Documents\DyingLight\out\settings Die Datei "video" mit dem Editor öffnen.

Sieht bei mir so aus? Kann ich da was höher setzen? Die VISRange-Wert scheint auf 8.26 zu sein trotz des Patch oder sehe ich das falsch?



Spoiler



!Resolution(i,i)
!WindowOffset(i,i)
!Monitor(i) // -1 primary monitor
!TextureQuality(s) // Low, Medium, High
!GammaFloat(f)
!Shadows(s) // Low, High
!ShadowMapSize(i)
!SpotShadowMapSize(i)
!Fullscreen()
!VSync() // enable vertical sync
!GrassQuality(i) // lower is better
!NvidiaEffects(i,i) // enable extra nvidia effects(hbao+,dof)
!ExtraGameFov(f) // extra fov
!VisRange(f,f)
!OculusEnabled() // enable support for Oculus
!AmbientOcclusion(i) // 1 - enable; 0 - disable
!MotionBlur(i) // 1 - enable; 0 - disable
!AntiAliasing(i) // 1 - enable; 0 - disable
!DisableDWM(i) // disables DWM when fullscreen
!Version(i)

Resolution(2715,1527)
Fullscreen()
Monitor(0)
TextureQuality("High")
VisRange(8.26, 8.26)
ShadowMapSize(4096)
SpotShadowMapSize(4096)
GammaFloat(1.00)
GrassQuality(1)
NvidiaEffects(1, 1)
ExtraGameFov(20.00)
AmbientOcclusion(1)
MotionBlur(1)
AntiAliasing(1)
DisableDWM(1)
Version(1)




Inwiefern  kann ich an der Config oder an den Datein rum spielen bevor ich gebannt werde? Ich hatte sowas schon damals bei CallofDuty und ich hab kein Bock noch ein Spiel aus meiner Steamliste streichen zu müssen.


----------



## SHOKK (2. Februar 2015)

Ich glaube nicht, dass du in dem Spiel gebannt wirst. Bei CoD wirkt es sich auf den Gameplay im MP aus. Hier ist es nicht so wichtig und kein Mensch wird drauf achten. 

Frage: Lief bei dir vor dem Patch alles einwandfrei oder gab es Probleme?


----------



## RavionHD (2. Februar 2015)

Also wenn sie jetzt Leute dafür bannen würden wäre das eine Riesenfrechheit!


----------



## Banboo (2. Februar 2015)

Hab mir gestern das Gameplay Video von der letzten E3 angeschaut ( Dying Light Stage Demo - E3 2014 - YouTube ) - ich bin wirklich keine Grafikhu** und ich liebe dieses Spiel (42h und noch immer nicht die Story beendet), aber warum wurden die Zombies so dermaßen versaut? Das Gameplay ist nicht mal ein Jahr alt, auch in späteren Videos hatten die ein viel besseres Schadensmodell (ganz am Ende am Turm sieht man es gut) und generell nen besseren Look - jetzt sehen die irgendwie wie glühende Matschfiguren aus.  ^^


----------



## RavionHD (2. Februar 2015)

Banboo schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern das Gameplay Video von der letzten E3 angeschaut ( Dying Light Stage Demo - E3 2014 - YouTube ) - ich bin wirklich keine Grafikhu** und ich liebe dieses Spiel (42h und noch immer nicht die Story beendet), aber warum wurden die Zombies so dermaßen versaut? Das Gameplay ist nicht mal ein Jahr alt, auch in späteren Videos hatten die ein viel besseres Schadensmodell (ganz am Ende am Turm sieht man es gut) und generell nen besseren Look - jetzt sehen die irgendwie wie glühende Matschfiguren aus.  ^^



Stimmt, ich habe auch das Gefühl dass die Zombies in diesem Video sehr viel detaillierter sind.

Wäre natürlich schade.


----------



## Dedde (2. Februar 2015)

hi leute, noch habe ich dying light nicht. mal ne frage. wie ist das mit den skill points, bei dead island reichten etwa 3x durchspielen nicht aus um alle fähigkeiten zu bekommen. wie ist es bei diesem spiel?


----------



## Black_Beetle (2. Februar 2015)

SHOKK schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass du in dem Spiel gebannt wirst. Bei CoD wirkt es sich auf den Gameplay im MP aus. Hier ist es nicht so wichtig und kein Mensch wird drauf achten.
> 
> Frage: Lief bei dir vor dem Patch alles einwandfrei oder gab es Probleme?



Hatte nicht ein Problem. Alles hoch gestellt was ging und los gezockt ohne ein problem. Ich bin eine Grafikhure sonst hätte ich mir auch keine GTX980 und ein i7-4790k gekauft und wenn dann durch ein Patch, Texturen weg gepatcht werden, damit es bei anderen besser läuft, könnte ich stinksauer werden.


----------



## SHOKK (2. Februar 2015)

Also ich hatte mit meiner GTX 980 schon krasse Probleme vor dem Patch. Alles auf Max und hatte manchmal 30 FPS nur...


----------



## Black_Beetle (2. Februar 2015)

@SHOKK Mich würde jetzt eins interessieren... Hast du Hyper-Threading aktiviert?


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (2. Februar 2015)

SHOKK schrieb:


> Also ich hatte mit meiner GTX 980 schon krasse Probleme vor dem Patch. Alles auf Max und hatte manchmal 30 FPS nur...



Bei mir läuft es mit 45-60 FPS musst mal den LOD ganz Runter stellen, dass verdoppelt die FPS.


----------



## SHOKK (2. Februar 2015)

Edit: hatte die ganze Zeit aktiv


----------



## SHOKK (2. Februar 2015)

Klar vor dem Patch hab ich das auch so gemacht. Jetzt nach dem Patch alles auf Hoch läuft mit 60 FPS konstant


----------



## Dedde (3. Februar 2015)

Bei welchem key Händler außer mmoga habt ihr es gekauft? Bin am überlegen die disk version zu stornieren.  Und bekommt man die skill points schneller als bei dead island?


----------



## EnergyCross (3. Februar 2015)

Ich hab mir bei gamecodeshop.de US psn cards im wert von 8O USD geholt und mir dann im US store die ultimate edition gekauft und geladen.

Disk hab ich ebenfalls storniert. Konnte einfach nicht mehr warten


----------



## Nazzy (3. Februar 2015)

Dedde schrieb:


> hi leute, noch habe ich dying light nicht. mal ne frage. wie ist das mit den skill points, bei dead island reichten etwa 3x durchspielen nicht aus um alle fähigkeiten zu bekommen. wie ist es bei diesem spiel?



bin bei ca. 30 Stunden und hab fast alle Skills freigespielt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Februar 2015)

Dedde schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen die disk version zu stornieren.  Und bekommt man die skill points schneller als bei dead island?


Bei DI haben max 2 Durchläufe gereicht. Man sollte alle Nebenaufträge machen und bei DL bekommt man schon Skillpunkte durchs Laufen.^^

@All Wie bekomme ich dieses "Körnige Bild" und das "Zerreißen" des Bildes weg?


----------



## Shub Niggurath (3. Februar 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> @All Wie bekomme ich dieses "Körnige Bild" und das "Zerreißen" des Bildes weg?


'Film Grain Begone' by fireundubh + 'Chromatic Aberration Begone' by fireundubh

Zerreißen aka Tearing kriegst du mit aktiviertem Vsync + Triple Buffering weg.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für Film Grain und Chromatic Abberation könnten sie ruhig auch mal ein paar Schalter via Update mit einfügen. Genauso wie richtiges DoF überall, nicht nur in en Zwischensequenzen.


----------



## Lightfire (3. Februar 2015)

Offene Welt hin oder her......

Kann man es nun in Good Old Germany Zocken Ja oder Nein  das so wie ich es ihrendwie mitbekommen habe wohl auch Importe nicht wirklich funktionieren sollen


----------



## Goldini50 (3. Februar 2015)

Falls du mit Importieren die Retail version des Spiel meinst kann das durchaus sein . Ich hatte keine Probleme an das Spiel zu kommen . 
Bei mmoga.de wird es dir sogar ermöglicht das Spiel bei Steam zu aktivieren ohne das du VPN benutzen musst.
Ich weiss nicht ob man VPN bei anderen key-händlern benutzen "muss" oder ob das nur da angeboten wird .


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Februar 2015)

Shub Niggurath schrieb:


> 'Film Grain Begone' by fireundubh + 'Chromatic Aberration Begone' by fireundubh
> 
> Zerreißen aka Tearing kriegst du mit aktiviertem Vsync + Triple Buffering weg.
> 
> ...


Tearing kenne ich.  Vsynch mache ich immer an. Aber due hast die beiden probleme genannt (fett makiert). Und da gibt es noch garnichts dagegen?


Lightfire schrieb:


> Offene Welt hin oder her......
> 
> Kann man es nun in Good Old Germany Zocken Ja oder Nein  das so wie ich es ihrendwie mitbekommen habe wohl auch Importe nicht wirklich funktionieren sollen


Ja kann man ganz einfach. Habe es bei MMOGA gekauft und der Key kam von "unlimitedkey". Kein VPN, einfach bei Steam aktivieren, downloaden und los zocken.


----------



## Black_Beetle (3. Februar 2015)

Ich habe das Spiel beim Gamekeys.biz gekauft. Ist zwar bisschen teuer aber 1. ist es ein deutscher Shop 2. gibt es 3 Jahre Garantie auf den Key 3. konnte ich den Key im Steam aktivieren trotz das ich in Deutschland wohne.



Spoiler



*Über uns:*
 Hinter "gamekeys.biz" steht ein junges sowie ambitioniertes Team,  welches sich zum Ziel setzt, günstige Games anzubieten. Seit 2010  versorgen wir PC-Spieler mit ihren Lieblingsgames. Unsere Kundschaft  wächst und wächst - europaweit. Im Gegensatz zu anderen (Key-)Shops sind  wir ein *in Deutschland angemeldetes Unternehmen* und gewähren eine *3-jährige Garantie* auf unsere Produktpalette.
 Unsere Keys beziehen wir ausschließlich von *legitimen*  sowie international tätigen Händlern, die mit den jeweiligen Publishern  kooperieren. Das ist u.a. der Grund dafür, dass wir die Funktionalität  unserer Produkte mit der *3-jährigen Garantie* gewährleisten können. Dies macht sonst kein anderer Shop!

*Ihre Vorteile bei uns:*
 - sofortiger Erhalt Ihrer Bestellung (siehe "Versand und Zahlungsmethoden")
 - viele Zahlungsmöglichkeiten (siehe "Versand und Zahlungsmethoden")
 - 3-jährige Garantie
 - ausschließliche Zusammenarbeit mit legitimen Händlern
 - Auszeichnung "Perfekt" bei Trustpilot anhand von Bewertungen unserer Kunden
 - "Made in Germany"-Shop (siehe "Impressum")

 Falls Sie noch offene Fragen haben, besuchen Sie doch unsere FAQ oder kontaktieren Sie uns via Support-Ticket-System.
 Wir würden uns freuen, Sie als neuen Kunden begrüßen zu dürfen!


----------



## kero81 (3. Februar 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Tearing kenne ich.  Vsynch mache ich immer an. Aber due hast die beiden probleme genannt (fett makiert). Und da gibt es noch garnichts dagegen?
> 
> Ja kann man ganz einfach. Habe es bei MMOGA gekauft und der Key kam von "unlimitedkey". Kein VPN, einfach bei Steam aktivieren, downloaden und los zocken.



VSyn*c*!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nenn das noch einmal VSynch und ich Platze!


----------



## Shub Niggurath (3. Februar 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Shub Niggurath schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Für Film  Grain und Chromatic Abberation könnten sie ruhig auch mal ein paar  Schalter via Update mit einfügen. Genauso wie richtiges DoF überall,  nicht nur in en Zwischensequenzen.
> ...


Sorry, ich verstehe deine Verwirrung nicht. 

Warum klickst du nicht einfach auf die bereitgestellten Links? 
Einfacher geht es doch nun nicht.
Installieren mußt du's schon selber.

Wenn du den Links nicht traust, was auch immer dich dazu veranlaßt, dann kannst du ja selbst auf _Nexusmods_ gehen und nach Dying Light suchen.
Dann knallst du dir die beiden betreffenden Mods rein (+ vllt. auch noch ein paar andere, wenn du einmal dabei bist) und weg ist der Mist.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Februar 2015)

Entschuldigung, habe den Link nicht gesehen.


----------



## Betschi (3. Februar 2015)

Mit CPU Control kann man das Spiel auf 4 Kerne legen, wie bei S.T.A.L.K.E.R seinerzeit. Ich frage mich immernoch, wie das funktionieren kann


----------



## Nazzy (4. Februar 2015)

Betschi schrieb:


> Mit CPU Control kann man das Spiel auf 4 Kerne legen, wie bei S.T.A.L.K.E.R seinerzeit. Ich frage mich immernoch, wie das funktionieren kann



Ich will euch nicht "verarschen", aber CPU Control bringt bei mir fast 100 % mehr fps..... 

Der Gamestar Test ist amüsant....werten das Spiel tlw heftig ab, für so banale Sachen wie,

-Kämpfe gegen menschliche Gegner anfangs zu schwer
-geringe Ausdauer nervt
-dumme Standardzombies 

1. Nein, sind sie nicht, dauern nur etwas länger
2.ähm, wenns umgekehrt wäre, würden sie kritisieren, dass es zu einfach wäre
3. HALLO, ES SIND FUCKING ZOMBIES


----------



## EnergyCross (4. Februar 2015)

Also das mit den kämpfen gegen die Banditen oder was die darstellen sollen sind anfangs echt ein wenig knifflige, wenn man noch viele schläge braucht. 
Inzwischen renn ich vollgas rein, wenn sie nix merken und metzel fix alle ab mit einem schlag


----------



## Goldini50 (4. Februar 2015)

Naja Gamestar Bewertungen kann man nicht immer ernst nehmen , ich find sie meistens sehr Subjektiv - z.b. kann ich die oben genannten Punkte ebenfalls nicht als Kriterien ansehen .. 
Da würde ich mehr der Metacritic bewertung vertrauen


----------



## Nazzy (4. Februar 2015)

Goldini50 schrieb:


> Naja Gamestar Bewertungen kann man nicht immer ernst nehmen , ich find sie meistens sehr Subjektiv - z.b. kann ich die oben genannten Punkte ebenfalls nicht als Kriterien ansehen ..
> Da würde ich mehr der Metacritic bewertung vertrauen



Ja, ich bin ja normalerweise keiner, der auf iwas "rumhackt", aber hier wird mir etwas zu "scharf" kritisiert. Ich finde, das Spiel ist nicht schlechter als AC und co.
Meiner Meinung nach, funktioniert hier die offene Welt wesentlich besser und wirkt nicht so künstlich, wie in den anderen Ubisoft Spielen.



> Also das mit den kämpfen gegen die Banditen oder was die darstellen  sollen sind anfangs echt ein wenig knifflige, wenn man noch viele  schläge braucht.
> Inzwischen renn ich vollgas rein, wenn sie nix merken und metzel fix alle ab mit einem schlag



yop, anfangs darf man halt nicht blind reinrennen


----------



## Shub Niggurath (4. Februar 2015)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Der Gamestar Test ist amüsant....werten das Spiel tlw heftig ab, für so banale Sachen wie,
> 
> -Kämpfe gegen menschliche Gegner anfangs zu schwer
> -geringe Ausdauer nervt
> ...


Klingt nach einer zwanghaften Suche unbedingt etwas negatives finden zu wollen.

Wenn man gleich am Anfang Superman wäre würde wieder geheult, daß es zu einfach und langwelig wäre.
etc.

Habe mir noch nie 'ne GS geholt u.a. wegen so 'nem Senf ^^! 
Ist doch albern!



EnergyCross schrieb:


> Also das mit den kämpfen gegen  die Banditen oder was die darstellen sollen sind anfangs echt ein wenig  knifflige, wenn man noch viele schläge braucht.


Einfach 'nen Molli an die Birne hauen. 



Übrigens im Englischen wird der Protagonist vom „Ezio“*** gesprochen.
Nur ohne italienischen Akzent halt. 


*** Robert Craig Smith


----------



## EnergyCross (4. Februar 2015)

Shub Niggurath schrieb:


> Einfach 'nen Molli an die Birne hauen.



Genau so hab ich es auch immer gemacht 


Btw. Weiß jemand, wo die eastereggs mit Plants Vs. Zombies und Thors Hammer  genau sind? Habs gestern auf einem stream gesehen, aber hab den Ort auf der Karte nicht.


----------



## Nazzy (5. Februar 2015)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Genau so hab ich es auch immer gemacht
> 
> 
> Btw. Weiß jemand, wo die eastereggs mit Plants Vs. Zombies und Thors Hammer  genau sind? Habs gestern auf einem stream gesehen, aber hab den Ort auf der Karte nicht.



haha, ich kannte den Plants vs Zombies Easter Egg nicht und bin via Zufall in das Level gelandet 

Wenn du es genau wissen willst, schreib mich an. Möchte hier nichts spoilern


----------



## Goldini50 (5. Februar 2015)

Da Easteregg mit Super Mario find ich auch nicht schlecht  ;D


----------



## TammerID (5. Februar 2015)

Was hat denn das mit Thors Hammer auf sich?
Ist der immerhin besser als das Excalibur?


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (5. Februar 2015)

Damit ihr nicht alle im Dunkeln tappt. Hier gibt es eine Auflistung/Guide zu allen bekannten Easter Eggs:

Dying Light Easter Eggs


----------



## Nazzy (5. Februar 2015)

So, habe das Game durch und es waren unterhaltsame 50 Stunden 
es würde mich allerdings mehr reizen, dass Game nochmal von Level 1 zu starten, anstatt overpowered wie am Ende


----------



## Dedde (5. Februar 2015)

kann man das spiel iwie auf englisch aber mit deutschem untertitel spielen? iwie finde ich nix. ich kanns nur auf englisch stellen, dann ist aber alles auf englisch


----------



## Goldini50 (5. Februar 2015)

Ist dein Steam auch in Englisch ?


----------



## Dedde (5. Februar 2015)

nein deutsch. habe nur bei sprache en eingestellt. und bekommt man den hässlichen grieseleffekt weg?


----------



## EnergyCross (7. Februar 2015)

Servus,

Gibts hier ein paar Leute, die Dying Light auf der PS4 spielen? Ein Kumpel und ich brauchen noch die Coop Trophäe mit 4 Mann, haben aber sonst niemand


----------



## blautemple (7. Februar 2015)

Ich zocke es auf der PS4


----------



## EnergyCross (7. Februar 2015)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich zocke es auf der PS4



Wärst du dabei die Trophäe zu holen, wenn wir noch einen vierten Spieler finden?


----------



## blautemple (7. Februar 2015)

Ich habe mich per PN bei dir gemeldet


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Februar 2015)

Wie funktioniert der Wurfhacken? Blicke da nicht durch. :heul:
Habs raus.


----------



## socio (8. Februar 2015)

hatte gestern ein "kurzes" update... danach kam nochmal der "1. start"-schritt von steam... speicherstände waren in ordnung. konnte problemlos weiter spielen. sogar etwas "problemloser" als vorher. das spiel wirkt "flüssiger" und einige effekte beim kampf, die ich vorher nie sah, haben mich etwas erschreckt.
wurde da insgeheim etwas gefixt?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. Februar 2015)

Mir sind die großen Zombies mit den Betonhammer aufgefallen. Waren die nicht orangfarben gekleidet? Die sehen jetzt aus wie Feuerwehrmänner.


----------



## EnergyCross (8. Februar 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Mir sind die großen Zombies mit den Betonhammer aufgefallen. Waren die nicht orangfarben gekleidet? Die sehen jetzt aus wie Feuerwehrmänner.



Die gibts bei mir als Feuerwehrmann, orange und in Old Town auch oben ohne


----------



## Dedde (8. Februar 2015)

Ja doe sind auch deutlich stärker.  Der wurfhaken belegt nen slot bei wurfwaffen. Einfach die gewünschte stelle anvisieren und schießen.  Echt super das teil. Kommt man von oldtown auch wieder zurück? Habs noch nicht versucht


----------



## EnergyCross (8. Februar 2015)

Dedde schrieb:


> Ja doe sind auch deutlich stärker.  Der wurfhaken belegt nen slot bei wurfwaffen. Einfach die gewünschte stelle anvisieren und schießen.  Echt super das teil. Kommt man von oldtown auch wieder zurück? Habs noch nicht versucht



Im neuen Tower/Turm hast du über deinen Schlafplatz ein poster hängen, da kannst du die schnellreise machen


----------



## Heroman_overall (9. Februar 2015)

Betschi schrieb:


> Mit CPU Control kann man das Spiel auf 4 Kerne legen, wie bei S.T.A.L.K.E.R seinerzeit. Ich frage mich immernoch, wie das funktionieren kann



Hab das Programm  gestern auch installiert und seitdem wird die Last auf allen vier Kernen gut verteilt. Hab es damals auch bei Stalker immer verwendet und deshalb gleich mitinstalliert. Aber wie das Programm funktioniert, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. Februar 2015)

Hab mir das Spiel heute selber gekauft, die FPS gehen immer wieder weit nach unten. Kann es sein das es an dem Treiber liegt welchen ich nutze, hab noch 344.75 drauf. Geht so bis 30 FPS runter
Dabei bin ich nicht einmal aus dem Gebäude raus, halt noch immer am Anfang


----------



## SHOKK (10. Februar 2015)

dreh die Sichtweite auf 0 und lade den neusten Treiber runter. Aber um dich zu beruhigen, das Spiel ist sehr schlecht optimiert


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (10. Februar 2015)

Hast du das auch gemacht? 

Dying Light SLI Profile Now Available


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. Februar 2015)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Hast du das auch gemacht?
> 
> Dying Light SLI Profile Now Available



Noch nicht, lade erst einmal den aktuellen Treiber runter dann schau ich mal wegen der Sache mit dem SLI

mfg


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (10. Februar 2015)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Noch nicht, lade erst einmal den aktuellen Treiber runter dann schau ich mal wegen der Sache mit dem SLI
> 
> mfg



Dabei beachten, dass das Profil scheinbar auch nur über die Geforce  Experience bezogen werden kann und noch nicht im letzten Treiber  enthalten ist.


----------



## Nazzy (10. Februar 2015)

kann mit dem neuen Nvidia Treiber nichtmehr in den Vollbildmodus switchen....


----------



## kero81 (10. Februar 2015)

Dann machste was falsch... Bei mir geht alles so wie immer.


Dedde schrieb:


> Ja doe sind auch deutlich stärker.  Der wurfhaken  belegt nen slot bei wurfwaffen. Einfach die gewünschte stelle anvisieren  und schießen.  Echt super das teil. Kommt man von oldtown auch wieder  zurück? Habs noch nicht versucht


Du kannst auch wieder durch die Kanalisation den Weg zurück laufen. Ich laufe z.B. lieber weil ich das Leveldesign so Klasse finde. Ich bin schon gute 20 Stunden am spielen und hab erst so wenig gemacht. Mir gefällt das Spiel bis jetzt soooo gut!!! Macht einfach unglaublich viel Spaß einfach nur rumzulaufen und alles zu erkunden.


----------



## Nazzy (10. Februar 2015)

najo, scheint ein Bug zu sein, ich habe ja nichts verändert, was soll ich also "falsch " machen ? 
Bin mittlerweile beim 2ten Durchgang, allerdings reizt mich der new Game plus mode nicht


----------



## TammerID (11. Februar 2015)

Und was bringt der neue Modus? Bin noch nicht so weit, würde mich aber interessieren.


----------



## dasManu (11. Februar 2015)

Das klingt aber gut 
Ob wir die Freude daran haben werden?
Da sich die BPjM heute Dying Light vorläufig auf Liste A indiziert hat.
Info Frisch auf schnittberichte.com gefunden.
Vorläufig ist zwar noch nicht aller Tage abend, aber die Stern stehen so, das es warscheinlich auch so bleibt.


----------



## MfDoom (11. Februar 2015)

Das wird ja nichts ändern ausser das in Deutschland nicht mehr über Dying Light berichtet oder geworben werden darf.


----------



## Dedde (11. Februar 2015)

so bin jetzt nach etwa 50h durch, hab noch ein paar nebenmissionen zu erledigen. ich fand das spiel megasuper. lange hat mich ein spiel nicht mehr so gepackt. die story fand ich leider etwas zu traurig. das mit jade kotzt mich grad an 
mit einem hohen lvl finde ich es mittlerweile aber zu einfach. da stellt selbst ein rammer kein großes problem dar...
http://cloud-4.steamusercontent.com/ugc/528381602040848490/D4004E6FBF25B6F704AF40E8268D61FF26160877/
schöne gewalt


----------



## schmodel (11. Februar 2015)

ich finde das Spiel auch fesselnd -obwohls natürlich mit jedem Levelaufstieg auch schwerer wird-bin erst L 8.
Ich kapier trotzdem net warum ich für die alle ob Rais oder Brecken immer die Drecksarbeit machen darf und als einziger dort wohl keine
Waffe bekomme ausser Rohre usw. 
Und die auch noch teuer genug sind. 
Wäre doch cooler wenn es heissen würde-Mann du musst Nachts raus und ein paar Dicke dezimieren nimm doch besser die M16 mit.

Egal aber ich hab ein anderes Problem.
Seit dem letzten Patch vor ein paar tagen spawne ich beim Neustart (egal wo ich gespeichert habe) meistens irgendwo mitten in der Pampa.
Und da bin ich oft schon eingekesselt.
Ist das normal oder ein Bug.

bevor jemand fragt-hab die Orignal Downloadversion von MMoga


----------



## Dedde (11. Februar 2015)

du kannst dir später alles leisten, ich habe glaub so 240k geld... könnte auch jede schusswaffe kaufen, aber das ist mir zu langweilig. ballern kann ich in jedem spiel. ich zertrenn die zombies lieber mit nem schwert in 2 hälften 
normal spawnt man immer in einem versteck. muss wohl ein bug sein.


----------



## Shub Niggurath (12. Februar 2015)

dasManu schrieb:


> Das klingt aber gut
> Ob wir die Freude daran haben werden?
> Da sich die BPjM heute Dying Light vorläufig auf Liste A indiziert hat.
> Info Frisch auf schnittberichte.com gefunden.
> Vorläufig ist zwar noch nicht aller Tage abend, aber die Stern stehen so, das es warscheinlich auch so bleibt.





MfDoom schrieb:


> Das wird ja nichts ändern ausser das in  Deutschland nicht mehr über Dying Light berichtet oder geworben werden  darf.


Mal sehen, ob sie den Thread hier auch ins Nirwana schicken, wie damals den von Dead Island.
Da hatte ich auch geschrieben und Bilder hochgeladen usw.
Auf einmal war er weg. 


Ich habe übrigens auch mal eine Mod erstellt und hochgeladen. 
Vielleicht gefällt's euch ja.

'HUDless' by Shub Niggurath


Habt ihr auch schon _Fußball_ gespielt? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist leider kein Tor geworden.


50h hatte ich alleine schon im ersten Stadtteil. 

Am Anfang war ich nicht so angetan vom Spiel.
Das ändert sich aber, wenn man etwas besser wird, dann nimmt es erst richtig an Fahrt auf.
Zum Ende hin wird's leider wieder etwas einfacher, weil man so übermächtig ist.
Seit dem Stadtteilwechsel renn ich immer mit mindestens 60 Verbandskästen rum. Soll heißen, die brauch ich kaum und türmen sich geradezu.
Man fühlt sich gar nicht mehr bedroht. Und dabei habe ich sogar Sturdiness (wieviel Schaden man abkann) extra nicht aufgerüstet.
Mal sehen, vielleicht kommt ja noch eine Mod, wo die Rohstoffe rarer und damit das Survival etwas schwieriger gemacht wird.

Ach, und hier wegen dem Haken. Bevor das Spiel rauskam, wußte ich nicht mal, das es einen Enterhaken darin gibt.
Habe ja auch so sehnsüchtig drauf gewartet und es gekauft. Aber so, inkl. Haken, ist's natürlich noch besser.
Wenn man sich's genau überlegt, ist der Enterhaken im zweiten Stadtteil auch notwendig.
Das wär sonst zu langwierig jedes Mal die Häuserfassaden da hochzukraxeln.

Alles in allem jedenfalls ein sehr gutes Spiel.
Die Handlung ist ausreichend gut und in anderen Spielen muß man auch Sachen von A nach B tragen.
Das Geheul über sowas ist oft recht übertrieben.
Durch das Parkour ist hier aber auch der Weg das Ziel. 
Das ist auch das Problem. Ich muß mir immer erst mal ein Schneise durch die Zombies pflügen, deswegen brauche ich so lange. 
Auch wenn ich nur mal fix an einen Kranken- oder Polizeiwagen will, um den zu knacken. Da muß man auch immer erst die Gegend säubern, sonst beißen einem die Untoten pausenlos ins Genick. 

_Nachtrag:_
Autofahren kann man im Gegensatz zu Dead Island leider nicht.
So wie die Begebenheiten sind, gänge das auch gar nicht, dazu sind die Straßen zu sehr zugebombt mit Zombies und Hindernissen.



Dedde schrieb:


> du kannst dir später alles leisten, ich habe glaub  so 240k geld...


Habe momentan 440k und die finale Konfrontation steht noch aus. 

Schußwaffen braucht man sich überhaupt nicht zu kaufen.
Ich habe meine alle erbeutet oder gefunden (ok, die amerikanische oder deutsche Pistole habe ich eventuell gekauft).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Z.B. bei einem Nebenauftrag sprengt sich einer (ich nehme mal an unwillentlich) in die Luft. Neben den seiner Leiche liegt eine Schrotflinte, die macht 1576 Schaden.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die erste Waffe hab ich relativ zeitig von dem Typen hinter dem Stacheldraht oben auf der Tankstelle erbeutet. Der hatte ein Polizeigewehr.
Zu dem Zeitpunkt gab's aber noch keine Munition zu kaufen, deswegen habe ich nur testenshalber mal ein paar Schuß verteilt ohne das Mag leerzuballern.
Und später kriegt man die Gewehre nur so hinterhergeschmissen. Wenn man z.B. in Nebenmissionen Stützpunkte von Rais aushebt.
Ist eine gute Einnahmequelle.

Ich finde das Schußwaffensortiment etwas spärlich.
Es fehlt noch ein Scharfschützengewehr und noch eine Schrotflinte ala SPAS-12 (siehe Matrix-Lobby-Szene).
Schalldämpfer für die Pistole wäre auch nice.
Als dann in einer Nebenmission von einem Waffenschmied und sogar direkt von einem Schalldämpfer die Rede war, dachte ich cool, mach ich gleich mal.
Nix war's. 
Oder habe ich was übersehen.
Also, ich bin der Meinung, daß ich alle Aufträge von dem gemacht habe, aber von Waffen von dem keine Spur.

_Nachtrag hierzu:_
Ein dicker Revolver fehlt auch noch.
_Schrotflinte_ *+* _Revolver_ ist einfach immer wieder eine gute Kombination, weil die beide so 'nen Bums haben. 



Dedde schrieb:


> mit einem hohen lvl finde ich es mittlerweile aber zu einfach. da stellt selbst ein rammer kein großes problem dar...
> http://cloud-4.steamusercontent.com/ugc/528381602040848490/D4004E6FBF25B6F704AF40E8268D61FF26160877/
> schöne gewalt


Was ist ein Rammer? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dachte jetzt eher an so einen großen mit Helm aufm Fußballplatz.
Die rammen einen gerne und schmeißen sogar Autos nach einem. 
Sieht auf deinem Bild nicht danach aus.
Oder meinst du die Flitzer (Virals)?

Ich weiß leider nicht wie die im Deutschen heißen.
Spiel immer auf Englisch.

Jedenfalls mit einer ordentlichen Machete Maustaste gedrückt halten (= extrastarker Hieb), den Flitzer oder die Flitzerin ransprinten lassen und kurz bevor sie an einem dran sind, die Maustaste loslassen.
Da hat man dann der Länge nach zwei schön Schweinehälften.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (12. Februar 2015)

Hoffentlich bekommt das Game nicht nachträglich noch einen Geolock verpasst. Aber so einen Fall gab es bisher noch nie, oder?


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. Februar 2015)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bekommt das Game nicht nachträglich noch einen Geolock verpasst. Aber so einen Fall gab es bisher noch nie, oder?



Wäre mal interessant ob es das schon gab und wie so etwas ablaufen würde, denke aber es ist am Ende so wie bei Dead Island 

mfg


----------



## runamoK (12. Februar 2015)

Kann ich das Spiel weiterhin. z.B. über mmoga, kaufen und in meinem deutschen Steam Account aktivieren? 
Wie verhält es sich dann mit den DLCs, lassen sich diese später auch aktivieren?


----------



## Dedde (12. Februar 2015)

zu deinem post mit den autos knacken, bei policevans oder rettungswagen ist immer viel los. ich töte einen zombie und beschmiere mich mit zombieshit, dann kannst in aller ruhe schlösser knacken obwohl es von ihnen wimmelt 
wenn man eben mal grad keine lust hat sich durch die horde zu kämpfen
es wird nach wie vor keinen geolock geben. es ist nun nur verboten, das spiel in de zu verkaufen oder zu werben. es ist nicht mal illegal wenn du das spiel besitzt oder kaufst


----------



## Shub Niggurath (12. Februar 2015)

Bei mir war soagr mal ein Bomber in einer Ambulanz drin. Wenn man nicht auf sowas vorbereitet ist, dann reagiert man nicht schnell genug und es zerfetzt einen. Seit dem bin ich jedenfalls immer zum Wegspringen bereit, wenn ich die Tür öffne, aber es kam bis jetzt nie wieder vor.

Die Fähigkeit mit dem einschmieren habe ich sogar. Benutze das so gut wie nie. Ein mal in der Nacht hab ich das gemacht. Ganz nah rangegangen an so eine Tentakelfresse und dann BAM mit der Schrotflinte ins Gesicht. 

Wie heißen die eigentlich in der deutsche Version? Im Englischen heißen die Volatile.


----------



## schmodel (12. Februar 2015)

runamoK schrieb:


> Kann ich das Spiel weiterhin. z.B. über mmoga, kaufen und in meinem deutschen Steam Account aktivieren?
> Wie verhält es sich dann mit den DLCs, lassen sich diese später auch aktivieren?



also ich habe es dort gekauft-
--------------
Beschreibung:
*Dying Light*

Jetzt Dying Light kaufen!
https://www.mmoga.de/images/content/uncut-logo.jpg​Bei uns bekommen Sie den Serial Code Key für die Aktivierung des Spiels von Warner Bros. Interactive direkt per Email zugesendet.

Mit dem Key können Sie sich das Spiel über Steam kostenlos herunterladen und installieren.

Steam finden Sie hier. Schnell, einfach - sicher.


*Aktivierung ohne VPN!*

*UNCUT!

----------------------------------------------
was später daraus wird weiss wohl keiner- Einschätzung von mir*​


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. Februar 2015)

Mal was anderes, für das eine Schwert brauch ich Gewebe eines Flüchters. Welche sind das eigentlich?

mfg


----------



## Dedde (12. Februar 2015)

Die findest du nur nachts an den gekennzeichneten stellen. Totenkopf symbol. Du musst dich aber vorsichtig ran pirschen sonst entkommen sie. Die hässlichen dinger heißen auf deutsch schattenjäger


----------



## Shub Niggurath (12. Februar 2015)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, für das eine Schwert brauch ich Gewebe eines Flüchters. Welche sind das eigentlich?


Auf der Karte siehst du die Schädel mit den Blasen dran, da knabbern die immer in der Nacht an den Leichen rum.
An die blau gekennzeichneten Typen (Radar) mußt du dich dann von hinten anschleichen.
Viel schwerer als das ist aber, von den anderen Nachtgestalten nicht gesehen zu werden.
Wenn die nämlich ein mal rumblöken ergreifen die anderen wiederum die Flucht.

Vielleicht kannst du dich mit dem Blut von anderen Zombies einschmieren (siehe oben) und dann kommst du ungehindert ran.
Habe ich noch nicht probiert, aber könnte gehen.


----------



## Black_Beetle (13. Februar 2015)

Für die jenigen die nicht bei Facebook sind:

1. Schritt:
Als 1. benötigen wir den Code. Gehe auf die Seite und gebe die Login-Daten (sie Schritt 1 unten) ein.  Kopiere den erhaltenen Code.*** Relief Effort[/URL]
USER: agent_crane
PASSWORD: saveharran

2. Schritt:
Gehe auf diese Seite https://dockets.dyinglightgame.com/account/redeem-codes und klicke  auf  "Get your Weapons".  Registriere oder Logge dich nun ein.

3. Schritt:
Wenn du eingeloggt bist gehe auf https://dockets.dyinglightgame.com/account/redeem-codes und füge den kopierten Code ein.

4. Schritt:
Verlinke dein Steam, XBOX One,  PS4 Account auf deinem gerade erstellten Profi auf https://dyinglightgame.com
Über der Zeile "reedem Code" steht "Link Platforms".
Verlinke hier deinen XBOX One, PS4 or PC Account.

Letzter Schritt:
Du hast nur ein Laufzettel (Docket) erhalten. Suche einen Quartiermeister auf. Du kannst den Laufzettel einlösen und erhälst eine Waffe. DIe Waffe findest du in deinem Inventar.


----------



## Dedde (13. Februar 2015)

welche waffe bekommt man da? dazu hab ich eh mal ne frage. ich kann bei händlern iwie nur noch schwerte und große äxte kaufen. ich find kein beil mehr oder ein kleiner hammer, brecheisen. ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Black_Beetle (13. Februar 2015)

Weiß ich garnicht so genau .... irgendwas mit Einzigartiges Schwert oder so. Hatte ich aber schon. Damage des Schwert sind glaube 910 gewesen. Nichts so großes!

Klapper mal die Quartiermeister ab... die haben auch manchmal Waffen.


----------



## kero81 (13. Februar 2015)

Ihr KAUFT euch Waffen?! Ich hab mir bis jetzt noch nicht eine Waffe gekauft. Haben die Händler andere Waffen als man finden kann?!


----------



## Dedde (13. Februar 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ihr KAUFT euch Waffen?! Ich hab mir bis jetzt noch nicht eine Waffe gekauft. Haben die Händler andere Waffen als man finden kann?!


die besten waffen gibts meist nur bei händler. was soll ich mit der kohle sonst tun?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. Februar 2015)

Kann man bei Dying Light andere Savegames einfügen und nutzen? Meins ist weg und ich habe keine Lust wieder beim Urschleim anzufangen.


----------



## antillectual (13. Februar 2015)

Müsste gehen, musst aber in irgendeiner .ini (weiß nicht mehr genau wo die war) den Namen entsprechend ändern, bzw. diese mitkopieren.


----------



## h_tobi (13. Februar 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ihr KAUFT euch Waffen?! Ich hab mir bis jetzt noch nicht eine Waffe gekauft. Haben die Händler andere Waffen als man finden kann?!



Eher verkaufen, hatte damals DL über nen Freund aus Frankreich bezogen und deswegen 11 Laufzettel bekommen. (11 Wochen vorbestellt)

Die Waffen waren nix besonderes und ich hatte sie gleich wieder verkauft. 

Finden und/oder selber basteln ist doch viel reizvoller. 

Was mich stutzig macht, ist, dass man die DLCs (Seasonpass) per VPN aktivieren soll?? (Info lt. MMOGA) 
Weiß da einer was Genaueres von euch?

Naja, auf zur 2ten Runde, mal sehen, was ich jetzt noch finde.


----------



## Black_Beetle (14. Februar 2015)

Docket Codes

3 dockets - ASTRO
3 dockets - N0A-8DF-09TB
1 docket - Q9HTP9EARH
1 docket - QDFPB93B1W
1 docket - T97E8CH779
1 docket - HGPTRE48D9

Codes sind von den Valentinskarten sprich von hier Zombie Valentine's Day with Dying Light!


----------



## kero81 (14. Februar 2015)

Shub Niggurath schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob sie den Thread hier auch ins Nirwana schicken, wie damals den von Dead Island.
> Da hatte ich auch geschrieben und Bilder hochgeladen usw.
> Auf einmal war er weg.
> 
> ...



Kann man deinen Mod auch mit der gekaufen MMOGA Version spielen oder muss man dafür eine "andere" Version haben?! In der aktuellen Version ist doch die Möglichkeit zum Modden "gefixt" worden, dachte ich. 



h_tobi schrieb:


> Eher verkaufen, hatte damals DL über nen Freund  aus Frankreich bezogen und deswegen 11 Laufzettel bekommen. (11 Wochen  vorbestellt)
> 
> Die Waffen waren nix besonderes und ich hatte sie gleich wieder verkauft.
> 
> ...


Kläre mich bitte auf Tobi. Ich habe auch bei MMOGA gekauft und habe den DLC "Be the Zombie". Gibt es schon mehrere DLC´s und wenn nein, was ist geplant?!

Edit:
Gerade mal bei MMOGA nachgeschaut. Laut MMOGA bekommt man zum Season Pass folgendes:

"Bleiben Sie in Harran für noch mehr Spaß! Mit dem Season Pass erhalten Sie drei DLC-Pakete mit neuen Missionen, Waffen und mehr."

Ist das alles?! Ist der genaue Umfang (Zeit) darüber bekannt und kommt da noch mehr? Mag mich ungerne mit dem Season Pass melken lassen.


----------



## Shub Niggurath (14. Februar 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Kann man deinen Mod auch mit der gekaufen MMOGA Version spielen oder muss man dafür eine "andere" Version haben?! In der aktuellen Version ist doch die Möglichkeit zum Modden "gefixt" worden, dachte ich.


Kann mir nicht vorstellen, warum es nicht gehen sollte.
Ich benutze halt von jeher die filesystem.dll, die ist von der ursprünglichen Veröffentlichung (v1.2.0), als das Modden noch ohne solche Kniffe möglich war.
Gibt ja mittlerweile auch so einen Mod-Manager. Habe ich aber noch nie benutzt.

Jedenfalls habe ich diese DLL heute auch noch mit hochgeladen, ist bei anderen Mods auch als zusätzliche Datei mit dabei. Schaden kann's ja nicht, dachte ich mir.
Du kannst es ja erst mal so probieren. Wenn du keine Veränderung feststellst, dann bringst du halt diese DLL mit zum Einsatz.
Dazu nennst du vorsichtshalber die aktuelle Version in deinem Spielverzeichnis um oder verschiebst sie und dann haust du die heruntergeladene Version rein.
Mit Spielversion v1.3.0 geht's bei mir ohne Probleme, deswegen habe ich mich auch noch nie mit diesem Mod-Manager befaßt. War halt nicht nötige bisher.

Wenn's Probleme gibt kannst du mich ja noch mal anhauen.
Aber auch gegen Feedback habe ich natürlich nichts. 




kero81 schrieb:


> Kläre mich bitte auf Tobi. Ich habe auch bei MMOGA gekauft und habe den DLC "Be the Zombie". Gibt es schon mehrere DLC´s und wenn nein, was ist geplant?!


Den DLC „Be the Zombie“ gab's kostenlos für alle, weil das mit der Retail-Fassung nicht zeitnah hingehauen hat. Habe ich zumindest so gelesen.

Wegen dem Season Pass würde ich so, wie hier beschrieben, verfahren: Dying Light: Termine und Inhalte der Season-Pass-DLCs 


PS: Ich weiß nicht ob du's schon runtergeladen hast, aber die Mod gibt's seit gestern abend als v1.1.


----------



## Black_Beetle (14. Februar 2015)

Moddingtols folgen noch von Techland die kommenden Tagen. Season Pass hab ich für 12€ bei MMOGA gekauft als RU Geschenk. Aktiviert mit VPN. Mehr als 12€ würde ich dafür auch echt nicht ausgeben wollen. Bringt jetzt nicht so die Welt und der letzte DLC vom SeasonPass kommt erst im MAI. Finde ich persönlich bissel lange. Ich zocke es jetzt zum zweiten mal durch. Das so genannte Spiel Plus. Das schöne ist das die Waffen im Spiel Plus erhalten bleiben.


----------



## DerLachs (14. Februar 2015)

Black_Beetle schrieb:


> Docket Codes
> 
> 3 dockets - ASTRO
> 3 dockets - N0A-8DF-09TB
> ...


Kann die Codes jeder User einmal verwenden oder werden die nach der ersten Aktivierung durch einen User gesperrt?

Das mit dem Season Pass ist für mich nicht so wild, da zwei DLCs bei mir in der Retailfassung dabei sind.


----------



## Black_Beetle (14. Februar 2015)

Kann jeder User 1x verwenden. https://dockets.dyinglightgame.com/konto/codes-einlosen können hier aktiviert werden. Vorher einloggen oder registrieren dann den Steam, PS4,XBOX Account verlinken. Anschließend Ingame ein Quartiermeister aufsuchen und die Dockets (Laufzettel) einlösen.


----------



## Shub Niggurath (14. Februar 2015)

Der hat dann neben dem jetzigen Zeug, wie Verbandskasten etc. noch mehr Waffen?

Find ich jetzt schon zu einfach, daß man da andauernd irgendwelche Sachen abgreifen kann.

Bei solchen Vorbestellerboni fällt denen sehr selten etwas sinnvolleres ein als die ohnehin schon einfachen Spiele noch einfacher zu machen.
Ich erinnere mich da an Bioshock Infinite, wo man sich 6 Flaschen in der Bar reinschütten mußte, vorher durfte man den Raum nicht verlassen.
Meist also absolut unnötiger und bisweilen sogar kontraproduktiver Kram!


----------



## DerLachs (14. Februar 2015)

Black_Beetle schrieb:


> Kann jeder User 1x verwenden. https://dockets.dyinglightgame.com/konto/codes-einlosen können hier aktiviert werden. Vorher einloggen oder registrieren dann den Steam, PS4,XBOX Account verlinken. Anschließend Ingame ein Quartiermeister aufsuchen und die Dockets (Laufzettel) einlösen.


Danke.  Wenn das Spiel wirklich so einfach ist, muss man die Dockets ja nicht einlösen.


----------



## schmodel (14. Februar 2015)

so ein mist-hab mir vorhin den Season Pass bei mmoga bestellt -
Per mail war eine Anleitung zum installen dabei (ohne VPN)-aber Steam sagte mir dann -nicht in meinem Land verfügbar-
doll-mal sehen was die von mmoga sagen ( habe dennen ne mail geschickt)


----------



## kero81 (14. Februar 2015)

Ja, aber was ist denn jetzt genau in dem Season Pass enthalten. Bitte klärt mich doch mal auf. Bei MMOGA steht was von Missionen. Wie viele Missionen sind das? Sind das Nebenmissionen? Wie viele zusätzliche Stunden/Minuten Spielzeit ergeben diese Missionen denn? Welche Waffen sind da enthalten? Waffen die es sonst im Spiel nicht gibt oder nur Zeug was man auch finden/kaufen kann?


----------



## schmodel (14. Februar 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ja, aber was ist denn jetzt genau in dem Season Pass enthalten. Bitte klärt mich doch mal auf. Bei MMOGA steht was von Missionen. Wie viele Missionen sind das? Sind das Nebenmissionen? Wie viele zusätzliche Stunden/Minuten Spielzeit ergeben diese Missionen denn? Welche Waffen sind da enthalten? Waffen die es sonst im Spiel nicht gibt oder nur Zeug was man auch finden/kaufen kann?


falls es bei mir funktioniert sag ich es dir.

aber warte erst mal ab von mmoga  bis es sicher ist was da bei mir rauskommt.12 € für die katz ist doch ziehmlich viel


----------



## Black_Beetle (14. Februar 2015)

Wieviel Zeit das zusätzlich beansprucht und welche Waffen enthalten sind kann man bisher nicht sagen da erst 1 DLC von SeasonPass released wurde. Für den ersten DLC fande ich es eher ein Witz. Es wurden glaube 2 Quarantänestationen hinzugefügt in denen man Ruckzuck durch ist. Hat vielleicht beide zusammen 20-30 Minuten gedauert. Wenn man es jedoch mit einem Film im Kino vergleicht finde ich es für den Preis fair. Kino kostet auch 1,5-2h ca. 8 Euro. Der nächste DLC folgt glaube im März.


----------



## schmodel (14. Februar 2015)

kapier ich nicht.
auf meine Anfrage bei mmoga warum steam mein Season Pass nicht aktzeptiert bekomme ich folgende Antwort.

-----------------Hallo,

gerne 
können auch wir Ihren STEAM Key aktivieren.
Bitte übermitteln Sie uns hierzu 
Ihre STEAM-Logindaten und deaktivieren Sie vorübergehend den "STEAM Guard". 

Andernfalls wird ein Login-Versuch unsererseits geblockt und es kommt zu 
unnötigen Verzögerungen.
Eine entsprechende Option hierzu finden Sie bei den 
STEAM Einstellungen.

Nach erfolgreicher Aktivierung können Sie sich 
wieder einloggen und das Spiel herunterladen.
-
soll ich dennen jetzt meine zugangsdaten verraten oder wie?


----------



## kero81 (14. Februar 2015)

Bist Du verrückt?!? NEIN, mach das bloß nicht. Du gibst doch auch keinem Fremden deine Pin von der EC-Karte, oder?!


----------



## schmodel (14. Februar 2015)

hatte ich eh nur einmal gemacht-meinem Sohn meinen steam Acount geliehen.
Ratzefatz war ich in der hälfte meiner Spiele online wegen Cheatens gesperrt-und er wusste natürlich nicht wieso und warum


----------



## schmodel (14. Februar 2015)

ich glaub der Ma von MMOGA hat jetzt eh verdienten Feierabend weil ich mich so aufgeregt hatte und per mail so geschimpft habe


----------



## Shub Niggurath (14. Februar 2015)

schmodel schrieb:


> kapier ich nicht.
> auf meine Anfrage bei mmoga warum steam mein Season Pass nicht aktzeptiert bekomme ich folgende Antwort.
> 
> -----------------Hallo,
> ...


Nie im Leben!


@kero81
Kannst du bitte bescheid geben, ob oder wenn du die mod zum laufen gebracht hast und vor allem ob's auch ohne DLL ging?
Würde mich mal interesieren.


----------



## schmodel (14. Februar 2015)

ich finde es ja auch grenzwertig was die von mir verlangen-Install per VPN kann ich ja noch ansatzweise verstehen aber alles offenlegen geht garnet.


----------



## antillectual (14. Februar 2015)

Blub.



> 1.4.0 Patch Notes
> Community Announcements - Modlin_Techland
> List of fixes in version 1.4.0:
> 
> ...


----------



## RavionHD (14. Februar 2015)

Oh sehr gut.

Ich bin jetzt etwas weiter in der Story und hab von einem Freund ein paar Schwerter mit über 1000 Damage bekommen welche Zombies einfach onehitten.

Also bis jetzt finde ich das Spiel sehr gut, die Story ist auch wirklich sehr gut erzählt, kein oberflächlicher reiner Zombieschwachsinn, sondern gut erzählt mit gutem Bösewicht, einiges erinnert mich an The Walking Dead.


----------



## schmodel (14. Februar 2015)

obwohl Walking Dead letzte zeit etwas holprig wird und auf der Stelle rumtanzt


----------



## Shooot3r (15. Februar 2015)

Hi hat noch jemand das problem, dass er keine böller oder wurfsterne werfen kann? bin noch relativ am anfang, und egal was ich auswähle, böller oder wurfstern, ich kann sie einfach nicht werfen. habe schon die komplette tastatur ausprobiert. auch die MMT. ausser die UV Lampe, die kann ich auf H benutzen.  so mach das spiel einfach kein spass. danke schonmal.


----------



## RavionHD (15. Februar 2015)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Hi hat noch jemand das problem, dass er keine böller oder wurfsterne werfen kann? bin noch relativ am anfang, und egal was ich auswähle, böller oder wurfstern, ich kann sie einfach nicht werfen. habe schon die komplette tastatur ausprobiert. auch die MMT. ausser die UV Lampe, die kann ich auf H benutzen.  so mach das spiel einfach kein spass. danke schonmal.



Erst wenn eine Zahl daneben steht kannst Du sie entwickeln wenn Du die nötigen "Zutaten" dafür hast.


----------



## Shooot3r (15. Februar 2015)

ja habe ich ja, die wurfstern anzeige ist grün und ich habe 5 stück davon , trotzdem kann ich sie nicht werfen, oder muss man erst anvisieren oder sowas? ausserdem ist meine grafikkartenauslastung meisten so zwischen 40-60 prozent im spiel habe ne 290x @1180mhz und nen fx 8320@4,7 ghz. da scheint ja auch was nicht zu stimmen


----------



## MfDoom (15. Februar 2015)

Zahlentasten drücken um die wurfwaffen durchzuwechseln


----------



## Shooot3r (15. Februar 2015)

habe ich schon gemacht, alles versucht es geht einfach  nciht


----------



## Black_Beetle (16. Februar 2015)

Geht das vielleicht nicht weil man das im Erfahrungsbaum erst freischalten muss?


----------



## RavionHD (16. Februar 2015)

Habe das Spiel nun durch, hat mir insgesamt sehr gut gefallen und werde noch etwas Koop spielen, aber insgesamt wirklich sehr gut, kann das Spiel empfehlen.
Was mir nur aufgefallen ist, ich packe es mal in einem Spoiler, also am Besten nur Jene anschauen die es schon durch haben:


Spoiler



Das Ende schreit doch nach DLC, oder?
Ein vernünftiges Ende gab es nicht, kommt mir irgendwie etwas beschnitten vor.
Findet ihr auch?


----------



## Shooot3r (16. Februar 2015)

Black_Beetle schrieb:


> Geht das vielleicht nicht weil man das im Erfahrungsbaum erst freischalten muss?



das könnte sein , werde ich mir nochmal anschaun.

mfg


----------



## EnergyCross (16. Februar 2015)

Normalerweise kann man gefundene Waffen werfen ohne spezielle skills.


----------



## Shooot3r (16. Februar 2015)

und das soll über die mittlere maustaste gehen oder wie? das kann doch kein bug sein, irgendwo mache ich da einen fehler


----------



## EnergyCross (16. Februar 2015)

Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da ich auf der PS4 mit L2 meine sekundär hab 

Schau doch einfach mal in den Optionen bei der Tastaturbelegung etc.


----------



## Shooot3r (16. Februar 2015)

habe ich auch schon alles gemacht. habe die sachen in meinem rucksack, kann sie unten links auswählen, die wurfsterne sind auch grün, aber auf keiner taste können sie geworfen werden.


----------



## TammerID (16. Februar 2015)

Ich bin auch der Meinung das man den Skill erst benötigt. Danach kann man das ganz normal auswählen über die Zahlentasten und mit der mittleren Maustaste / Mausrad werfen.


----------



## EnergyCross (16. Februar 2015)

Es gibt nur den skill multi throw und blast, welche deine würfe nur verstärken


----------



## antillectual (16. Februar 2015)

Normal müsste man sofort werfen können mit der mittleren Maustaste (bzw. dem Drücken des Mausrades). Kommt mir schräg vor wenn das jetzt nicht geht.

Weise dem Werfen mal eine andere Taste zu und stelle dann mal wieder die default Einstellungen her. Vielleicht hast du Glück und es klappt dann?


----------



## Shooot3r (16. Februar 2015)

ok teste es mal


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (16. Februar 2015)

Hallo

habe hier gelesen manche beschmieren sich mit Blut um von den Zombies nicht bemerkt zu werden.... aber wie geht das? bekommt man die Fähigkeit erst später oder?


----------



## EnergyCross (16. Februar 2015)

Stefan_CASEMODDING schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> habe hier gelesen manche beschmieren sich mit Blut um von den Zombies nicht bemerkt zu werden.... aber wie geht das? bekommt man die Fähigkeit erst später oder?



Im englischen nennt sich der skill Camoflauge. Ist im Survivor skillbaum


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (16. Februar 2015)

ah super danke dir  

finde diese game echt klasse. Vorallem das man nicht in 2 Tagen durch ist so wie die meisten games

geht es nur mir so oder hat da game einige Ähnlichkeiten mit FARCRY?


----------



## EnergyCross (16. Februar 2015)

Stefan_CASEMODDING schrieb:


> geht es nur mir so oder hat da game einige Ähnlichkeiten mit FARCRY?



Hast recht. Es gibt auch einen wingsuit (welcher ehrlich gesagt bescheiden ist)

Aber Dying Light hast auch viel von Left 4 Dead abgeschaut. 
Bomber - Boomer
Kotzbrocken - Splitter 
Demolisher - Charger/Tank


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (16. Februar 2015)

stimmt ja  

vorallem das Klettern erinnter sehr stark und auch das aufheben von Dingen ... exakt der gleiche Fortschrittbalken 

es wirkt teilweise als wäre es die gleiche Engine .. ist aber nicht so


----------



## MfDoom (16. Februar 2015)

Man merkt viel von Dead Island. Spielt sich wie das wahre Dead Island 2 IMO.
Ansonmsten haben sie tatsächlich vieles zusammengeklaut, sehr gut gemacht, weitermachen !


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (16. Februar 2015)

anscheinend habe sie die besten eigenschaften eines Games zusammengebastelt.... aber sehr sehr gut gelungen


----------



## EnergyCross (16. Februar 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Man merkt viel von Dead Island.



Wird wohl am gleichen Entwicklerteam liegen


----------



## Shub Niggurath (16. Februar 2015)

Außerdem FPS + Parkour = Mirror's Edge.


----------



## MfDoom (16. Februar 2015)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> Wird wohl am gleichen Entwicklerteam liegen



Awa, echt


----------



## antillectual (16. Februar 2015)

Nur Schade das die zweite Hälfte (Altstadt) nachlässt, da kaum noch Nebenquests da sind im Vergleich zu den Slums. Ausserdem ist das Endgame wirklich schwach, mehr als schwach.


----------



## Shub Niggurath (16. Februar 2015)

Wobei mir noch einfällt, Ego-Perspektive mit Schwerpunkt auf Nahkampfwaffen, Rohre von der Wand reißen + Feuerwehräxte + Vorschlaghämmer etc. Das gab's auch bei Condemned.
Aber das war mehr Psychogegrusel als Voll-in-die-Fresse-Monster-Horror.

War jedenfalls auch ein sehr gutes Spiel.
Leider kam der 2te Teil nie fürn PC.
Warum eigentlich?


----------



## Der Maniac (16. Februar 2015)

Dürfen hier noch Bilder zu dem Spiel gepostet werden? So vonwegen Liste A und so?


----------



## EnergyCross (16. Februar 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Awa, echt



Schade, dass du den Witz dahinter nicht verstanden hast... 





Der Maniac schrieb:


> Dürfen hier noch Bilder zu dem Spiel gepostet werden? So vonwegen Liste A und so?



Ich würde es nicht riskieren. Nehme die Tage auch meine kurzen gameplay Videos von YouTube


----------



## kero81 (17. Februar 2015)

Achtung, jetzt gehts um das End von Dying Light... 



Spoiler



Bitte was???? Ich soll gegen Rais kämpfen, den ich im laufe der Story HASSEN gelernt habe und darf ihn QTE'en?! Wieso werde ich denn da mit so blöden Quicktime Events abgespeit?! Hey, das is wirklich schwach. Viel lieber hätte ich ihm noch die andere Hand abgehackt und dann vom Dach gestoßen. Wie fandet ihr das Ende so?!


----------



## RavionHD (17. Februar 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Achtung, jetzt gehts um das End von Dying Light...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also meine Meinung;


Spoiler



Bin auch in etwa Deiner Meinung, aber irgendwie war das doch besser als ein Bosskampf gegen Rais, es passt schon.
Was mich mehr irritiert ist dass es kein wirklich vernünftiges Ende gibt, ich denke das kommt dann als DLC (Heilmittel ja oder nein?).
Das ist schon etwas zäh, bin gespannt wie das wird, denke ich werde mir den Season Pass holen.


----------



## Der Maniac (17. Februar 2015)

Ok, ich habs jetzt mal angespielt, macht Spaß!

Nur hab ich immer Texturflackern, also bei Wechseln von hell nach dunkel oder umgekehrt... Woran könnte das liegen? Habe die Grafikeinstellungen gerade nicht zur Hand, aber ich habe da ganz stark das SLI im Verdacht... Hat da sonst noch wer Erfahrung mit?


----------



## Shub Niggurath (17. Februar 2015)

Das dürfte an SLI liegen.
Ich glaube da war was.
Habe bei mir jedenfalls kein Geflacker.



EnergyCross schrieb:


> Ich würde es nicht riskieren. Nehme die Tage auch meine kurzen gameplay Videos von YouTube


Bei YouTube ist das doch Titte.
Das ist doch wie bei dem GEMA-Zeug.
Deutsche Nutzer erhalten keinen Zugang und fertig.

Und so lange wir hier bloß drüber quatschen (also keine bluttriefenden Bilder hochladen) ist das ja auch keine Werbung.
Müßte von daher in Ordnung sein.


Was mir noch zum Condemned-Vergleich einfällt: ein Taser wäre bestimmt auch in Dying Light eine lustige Waffe.


----------



## RayasVati (17. Februar 2015)

Moin Moin. 

Bei der koop Kampagne ist das so das der der mich einlädt nur sein Spiel dann den Fortschritt speichert? Habe gestern mit einem Kumpel ne Stunde gezockt und dann ist sein Spiel abgehackt und ich war da wo ich den Vortag aufgehört hatte. Dann hat er koop wieder gestartet und wir waren wieder da wo sein Spiel abstürzte.


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (17. Februar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Also meine Meinung;
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



ich werde noch ein wenig warten auf den Season Pass bin erst ca bei der hälfte (habe Familie und spiel nicht immer und wenn nur abends wenn alle schlafen). Wird bestimmt im Frühling/sommer in den steam sale kommen 

aber bin noch immer sehr gefesselt von den Game...... sehr gut gelungen ... vorallem Game wo man in 2 tagen durch ist =(


----------



## h_tobi (18. Februar 2015)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> habe ich auch schon alles gemacht. habe die sachen in meinem rucksack, kann sie unten links auswählen, die wurfsterne sind auch grün, aber auf keiner taste können sie geworfen werden.



Du musst die Wurfsterne ins untere Menü auf der rechten Seite ziehen, erst dann kannst du mit den Tasten 2/3 die Sterne auswählen.

Wenn die Waffen im linken Inventarmenü sind, kannst du sie nicht benutzen. Sie müssen auf der rechten Seite eingefügt sein!

@Kero, 
mir hat das Ende auch nicht so gut gefallen,* ICH HASSE QUICKTIME EVENTS!!!*


----------



## Der Maniac (18. Februar 2015)

Hat wer heute Abend lust auf n bisschen Koop? Ich muss dazusagen das ich von der Story genau 0% habe...^^ Entsprechend ist meine Ausstattung  Bin bis jetzt nur aus dem Turm raus ^_^


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. Februar 2015)

Hat sich daran schon wer versucht? Hab heute mal eine Eingang gefunden, dürfte ja der ein oder andere noch da sein

mfg


----------



## D0pefish (18. Februar 2015)

das Spiel haut rein 

Wie lange braucht ihr über den Daumen gepeilt, um frisch auf die Map zu spawnen? "Fortsetzen"
Mir sind hier schräge Werte aufgefallen und ich würde gern einen kleinen Größenvergleich in Zahlen anstacheln.

nach reboot
Crucial MX100 512GB incl. Win8.1 - ca 17 Sekunden
RAID0 2x Hitachi Deskstar 5K3000 2TB - ca 12 Sekunden (ein Nachladeruck pro Stunde)


----------



## antillectual (19. Februar 2015)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Hat sich daran schon wer versucht? Hab heute mal eine Eingang gefunden, dürfte ja der ein oder andere noch da sein
> 
> mfg



Ja, war damals auch mein erstes Quarantänegebiet. Kann ziemlich happig werden, je nachdem wie stark oder schwach man selbst ist und wie viel Ausrüstung man dabei hat. Tip: Die rechte Schiene kann man unter Strom setzten, das kann schon helfen. ^^

@D0pefish: Beim ersten Start des Spiels braucht es eigentlich länger. Wenn man dann auf Beenden geht und wieder auf Fortfahren, dann geht es kürzer, weil ja noch was im Speicher sein dürfte. Also wenn du vergleichen willst, dann darauf achten, dass die Ausgangsbedingung die selbe ist. Ferner spielt bestimmt auch die Umgebung eine Rolle.

~27 Sekunden waren es nach einem Start des Spiels bei mir (Rechner lief den ganzen Tag); ~16 Sekunden nach dem ersten Start aus dem Menü wieder ins Spiel rein. Crucial MX100 512GB und Win 7. Zum richtigen Messen müsste man das aber machen mit einem frisch hochgefahrenen Rechner. ^^


----------



## D0pefish (22. Februar 2015)

antillectual schrieb:


> @D0pefish: Beim ersten Start des Spiels braucht es eigentlich länger. Wenn man dann auf Beenden geht und wieder auf Fortfahren, dann geht es kürzer, weil ja noch was im Speicher sein dürfte. Also wenn du vergleichen willst, dann darauf achten, dass die Ausgangsbedingung die selbe ist. Ferner spielt bestimmt auch die Umgebung eine Rolle.
> ~27 Sekunden waren es nach einem Start des Spiels bei mir (Rechner lief den ganzen Tag); ~16 Sekunden nach dem ersten Start aus dem Menü wieder ins Spiel rein. Crucial MX100 512GB und Win 7. Zum richtigen Messen müsste man das aber machen mit einem frisch hochgefahrenen Rechner. ^^



Steht doch da: nach reboot 
Ich sehe auf meinem System nur Änderungen mit fortschreitender Spielhandlung. Je weiter man ist, umso länger braucht der erste Spawn. Das wusste ich beim letzten Post noch nicht. Ingame hat man ja kaum Ladezeiten. Ich war bei gut 35 % Abschluss als mir aus Interesse auffiel, dass das Spiel vom RAID aus wesentlich schneller geladen. An der '4K-Stärke' der MX in Kombination mit den 'riesigen' savegames wird das sicher nicht liegen. Keine Ahnung was Windows wieder macht. Zum Spielen nehme ich trotzdem die SSD.

Ich musste gestern nochmal neu anfangen. korruptes savegame nach crash während oc-Anpassung
- backup einplanen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Februar 2015)

Hallo. Ist jemand von euch gerade kurz davor, in die Altstadt zu gehen? Wenn ja, könnte derjenige mir bitte seine Savegame zu kommen lassen? Meins ist weg und ich möchte nicht unbedingt das ganze Geklecker wieder von vorn machen müssen.


----------



## EnergyCross (22. Februar 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Hallo. Ist jemand von euch gerade kurz davor, in die Altstadt zu gehen? Wenn ja, könnte derjenige mir bitte seine Savegame zu kommen lassen? Meins ist weg und ich möchte nicht unbedingt das ganze Geklecker wieder von vorn machen müssen.



Durchspielen und danach New Game + von vorne


----------



## Tiz92 (23. Februar 2015)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Hat sich daran schon wer versucht? Hab heute mal eine Eingang gefunden, dürfte ja der ein oder andere noch da sein
> 
> mfg



Ja aber gehe nur mit guter Ausrüstung in Quarantäne Zonen. 

Zum Spiel: MIr gefällt es sehr gut, endlich wieder ein SP der mich fesselt und kein 08/15 geballere. 

Zur Performance: Mit Nvidia Gameshit Spielereine schwach um die 30 FPS. Und ohne gleich auf 60-70 rauf... Mit Sichtweite auf ein drittel.

Es sieht an manchen Stellen gut aus, an manchen weniger. Die Gesichter gefallen mir nicht so gut. Hätten sich sollen was von Crysis 3 abschauen, aber sonst echt top Spiel.


----------



## MadMax127 (23. Februar 2015)

Hey mal ne Frage zwischendurch. Ich bin auf der suche nach dem Scharfschützengewehr. Hab mich gestern einige Stunden ala Sir Lanzelot durchgeschlagen aber nichts gefunden. Jemand nen Tipp?


----------



## EnergyCross (23. Februar 2015)

MadMax127 schrieb:


> Hey mal ne Frage zwischendurch. Ich bin auf der suche nach dem Scharfschützengewehr. Hab mich gestern einige Stunden ala Sir Lanzelot durchgeschlagen aber nichts gefunden. Jemand nen Tipp?



Gibt es nicht. Zur Auswahl stehen Pistolen, military rifle, police rifle (Automatik , bzw. Einzelschuss) und eine shotgun


----------



## Tiz92 (23. Februar 2015)

MadMax127 schrieb:


> Hey mal ne Frage zwischendurch. Ich bin auf der suche nach dem Scharfschützengewehr. Hab mich gestern einige Stunden ala Sir Lanzelot durchgeschlagen aber nichts gefunden. Jemand nen Tipp?



Schusswaffen bringens eh nur gegen menschliche Gegner. Zombies sollte man mit den anderen Waffen töten.


----------



## schmodel (25. Februar 2015)

kapier ich nicht-jetzt hatte ich das Dlc (also den season -Pass) zum laufen gebracht mit Hilfe von  MMOG.
heute sehe ich in Steam das es wieder weg ist 

Dieses Produkt steht in Ihrem Land derzeit nicht zur Verfügung.



was soll das schon wieder?


----------



## Straycatsfan (28. Februar 2015)

Moin, hab gesehen ist auf 1.4xxx gepatcht, wie ist denn da performancetechnisch der Stand? Hat sich viel getan?

gerad in Bezug auf AMD Systeme?

Könnte man mittlerweile mit nem 955er Phenom und ner 7870 2GB n bissl Spass haben?

Eventuell auf 1600 mal xxx statt FullHD?

Würde, da FullHD nativ beim Screen, bei dem Titel matsche aussehen oder verzeihen die Texturen das?

Ist ja je nach Spiel mal mehr oder weniger tolerierbar.

Danke für jede Antwort


----------



## RavionHD (28. Februar 2015)

Setz die Sichtweite runter, der Phenom ist ja auch schon ziemlich alt, die HD7870 sollte aber keine 1600P mehr packen, in 1080P wirst Du natürlich keine Probleme haben mit reduzierter Sichtweite (welche im Grunde nur die CPU belastet).


----------



## DerLachs (28. Februar 2015)

Abgesehen von der Story, die mich kein bisschen packt, bin ich recht zufrieden mit dem Spiel.


----------



## Straycatsfan (28. Februar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Setz die Sichtweite runter, der Phenom ist ja auch schon ziemlich alt, die HD7870 sollte aber keine 1600P mehr packen, in 1080P wirst Du natürlich keine Probleme haben mit reduzierter Sichtweite (welche im Grunde nur die CPU belastet).



Ja deswegen ja, der Phenom soll da nicht mehr als ne Slideshow reißen.

Und dafür sind die aktuellen 35 Euro noch zu teuer. )


----------



## VISC3R4L (1. März 2015)

Also bei mir läuft das maxed out & lag free.
Ein wahrer Genuss das Game.
Lediglich die Story finde ich hanebüchen langweilig.


----------



## Caduzzz (1. März 2015)

Mir gefällt es bisher auch ganz gut, schöne Atmosphäre...aber, ok bin ganz am Anfang und mit durchprügeln ist noch nicht, doch mir 'nen bisschen zu viel "jump and run"..bin anscheinend doch mehr der Schlägertyp


----------



## VISC3R4L (2. März 2015)

Es dauert seine Zeit, bis das Game richtig losgeht.
Am Anfang sollte man seine Skill Trees ausbauen, andernfalls weint man später. 
Vor allem die Nacht sollte man als Anfänger noch meiden.


----------



## Heroman_overall (2. März 2015)

Finde das Spiel sehr gelungen. Habe die letzten Tage die Hauptmissionen liegen gelassen und bin eher just for fun durch die Welt gehüpft, habe die Nebenmissionen gemacht und habe jede Menge Zombis verkloppt. Mich hat schon sehr lange kein Spiel mehr so in den Bann gezogen wie dieses hier, werde so langsam wie möglich mich zum Ende der Missionen durchschlagen.


----------



## D4rkResistance (2. März 2015)

Hab mir das Spiel am Wochenende auch mal via MMOGA gegönnt. Hat alles problemlos geklappt. Download hat dank 200MBit Internet via Steam keine 10 Min. gedauert. Hab das Wochenende viele Nebenquests gemacht und hab die Kampagne kurz nach der Schul-Mission erstmal pausiert. Bin jetzt nach ~ 12 Spielstunden bei den Skillbäumen zwischen Lvl 8 und 10. Werde heute Abend allerdings meinen Spielstand auf 0 zurücksetzen und mit 3 Kumpels die Kampagne neu starten. Das Spiel läuft auf meinem System auf maxSettings zwischen 40 und 70 FPS. Dennoch laufen selbst die 40 FPS recht flüssig. Habe bislang keine Ruckler oder dergleichen wahrgenommen.

Aber mal was anderes. Habe mal eine Frage bezüglich der Indizierung. Schauen wir uns die Ankündigung der BPjM zu Dying Light mal genauer an:



> 11.02.2015
> Bundesprüfstelle indiziert „Dying Light“ (US-Version)
> 
> Die Bundesprüfstelle hat mit Wirkung vom 11. Februar 2015 eine Eil-Indizierung zum Spiel "Dying Light" (US-Version) *für die Xbox One und die Playstation 4* verfügt. Die Spiele wurden mit vorläufiger Anordnung in *Listenteil A* eingetragen.
> ...




Es ist hier also ausdrücklich von XBOne und PS4 die Rede. Heißt das, dass die PC-Version bislang noch nicht von der Indizierung betroffen ist? Der letzte Satz der Ankündigung könnte natürlich auch die PC-Version von "Dying Light" mit einschließen. Könnte aber auch einfach bedeuten, dass alle Versionen für XBOne und PS4, die inhaltsgleich zur US-Version sind, automatisch indiziert sind. Für mich hört sich letzteres irgendwie treffender an. Andernfalls hätten sie doch einfach schreiben können "...eine Eil-Indizierung zum Spiel "Dying Light" (US-Version) für den PC, die Xbox One und die Playstation 4 verfügt".  

Des Weiteren wird erwähnt, dass das Spiel in Listenteil A eingetragen wurde, der explizit die "Bewerbung" des Spiels untersagt. Das heißt für mich im Umkehrschluss, wenn hier Interessenten des Spiels im Forum Videos und Screenshots austauschen, findet keine Bewerbung der Inhalte statt, da die Forennutzer ja bereits über die Spielinhalte in Kenntnis gesetzt wurden!? Es wird ja keiner hier zufällig im Thread landen und sich aufgrund von Videos und Bildern dazu verleiten lassen, das Spiel zu kaufen. Jeder, der hier im Thread mitliest, besitzt das Spiel bereits oder plant es sich in naher Zukunft zu kaufen. Davon abgesehen, machen Bilder und Videos ja keinen Unterschied zu geschrieben Texten. Wäre dem so, würden wir ja aktuell schon Werbung für das Spiel machen! Oder nicht?

Nächster Punkt ist Youtube: Sollte die Regelung lediglich die Konsolenversion des Spiel betreffen, dürfte man ja weiterhin ohne Probleme die PC-Version auf Youtube zeigen. Und auch das Thema "Bewerbung" sollte hier wegfallen, da ich als unbedeutender kleiner Youtuber ja nirgendwo auf irgendeiner Startseite oder dergleichen präsentiert werde. Außerdem gibt es derzeit auf Youtube so viele deutsche Let's Plays zu Dying Light, das ich mich ehrlich frage, ob es nun erlaubt ist oder nicht? Alle schreiben immer, es wäre verboten, trotzdem tut es jeder!? Daher meine abschließende Frage: Darf ich Videos zu Dying Light (PC) auf Youtube veröffentlichen und diese Videos oder Bilder hier im Forum verbreiten? Wenn ja, aufgrund welcher Regelung und wenn nein, wieso nicht? Würde mich über eine fundierte Antwort diesbezüglich sehr freuen.


----------



## VISC3R4L (2. März 2015)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Es ist hier also ausdrücklich von XBOne und PS4 die Rede. Heißt das, dass die PC-Version bislang noch nicht von der Indizierung betroffen ist? Der letzte Satz der Ankündigung könnte natürlich auch die PC-Version von "Dying Light" mit einschließen. Könnte aber auch einfach bedeuten, dass alle Versionen für XBOne und PS4, die inhaltsgleich zur US-Version sind, automatisch indiziert sind. Für mich hört sich letzteres irgendwie treffender an. Andernfalls hätten sie doch einfach schreiben können "...eine Eil-Indizierung zum Spiel "Dying Light" (US-Version) für den PC, die Xbox One und die Playstation 4 verfügt".
> 
> Des Weiteren wird erwähnt, dass das Spiel in Listenteil A eingetragen wurde, der explizit die "Bewerbung" des Spiels untersagt. Das heißt für mich im Umkehrschluss, wenn hier Interessenten des Spiels im Forum Videos und Screenshots austauschen, findet keine Bewerbung der Inhalte statt, da die Forennutzer ja bereits über die Spielinhalte in Kenntnis gesetzt wurden!? Es wird ja keiner hier zufällig im Thread landen und sich aufgrund von Videos und Bildern dazu verleiten lassen, das Spiel zu kaufen. Jeder, der hier im Thread mitliest, besitzt das Spiel bereits oder plant es sich in naher Zukunft zu kaufen. Davon abgesehen, machen Bilder und Videos ja keinen Unterschied zu geschrieben Texten. Wäre dem so, würden wir ja aktuell schon Werbung für das Spiel machen! Oder nicht?
> 
> Nächster Punkt ist Youtube: Sollte die Regelung lediglich die Konsolenversion des Spiel betreffen, dürfte man ja weiterhin ohne Probleme die PC-Version auf Youtube zeigen. Und auch das Thema "Bewerbung" sollte hier wegfallen, da ich als unbedeutender kleiner Youtuber ja nirgendwo auf irgendeiner Startseite oder dergleichen präsentiert werde. Außerdem gibt es derzeit auf Youtube so viele deutsche Let's Plays zu Dying Light, das ich mich ehrlich frage, ob es nun erlaubt ist oder nicht? Alle schreiben immer, es wäre verboten, trotzdem tut es jeder!? Daher meine abschließende Frage: Darf ich Videos zu Dying Light (PC) auf Youtube veröffentlichen und diese Videos oder Bilder hier im Forum verbreiten? Wenn ja, aufgrund welcher Regelung und wenn nein, wieso nicht? Würde mich über eine fundierte Antwort diesbezüglich sehr freuen.



Das betrifft alle Versionen von Dying Light, da alle Versionen inhaltsgleich sind.
In Deutschland ist das Spiel auch nicht mehr im Sortiment.
Und mit "öffentlich bewerben", sind Pappaufsteller, Poster, Werbespots oder ähnliches gemeint.
Gameplays sind keine Commercials, dementsprechend fällt das auch nicht unter "öffentliches bewerben".


----------



## runamoK (3. März 2015)

Lassen sich die DLCs / Season Pass etc. aktivieren?


----------



## VISC3R4L (3. März 2015)

runamoK schrieb:


> Lassen sich die DLCs / Season Pass etc. aktivieren?



Ja, da es nur DE betrifft und nicht die gesamte EU.
Auch das Hauptgame lässt sich aktivieren.


----------



## runamoK (3. März 2015)

VISC3R4L schrieb:


> Ja, da es nur DE betrifft und nicht die gesamte EU.
> Auch das Hauptgame lässt sich aktivieren.


Aber bei Dead Island war es doch auch so das sich das Hauptgame in Deutschland aktivieren ließ aber die DLCs funktionierten nicht.


----------



## VISC3R4L (3. März 2015)

Dead Island wurd ein DE gar nicht released, was von vorneherein klar war und auch von Techland so bestätigt wurde.
Dying Light sollte ursprünglich ein DE-Release bekommen, was am 27.01 auch passiert ist.
15 Tage später war es wieder weg. 
Aktivieren via Steam geht, weil das Spiel keinen Region-Lock besitzt.
Nachträglich könnte Steam das zwar einbringen, aber was ist mit den DE-Kunden die Dying Light vorbestellt haben?
Die hätten dann ein nicht zu aktivierendes Spiel.
Das wäre im europäischen Sektor ein absoluter Fauxpas.

Falls alle Stricke reißen: VPN.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (3. März 2015)

Also nochmal bitte für Blöde:

Wenn ich mir jetzt einen Key kaufe, könnte ich es derzeit problemlos ohne VPN aktivieren und spielen?

Dass das Spiel dennoch zu einem späterem Zeitpunkt für deutsche User "deaktiviert" wird, ist unwahrscheinlich?

Bleibt nur noch die Frage, ob es auf meinem System (Xeon 3360@3,4 / 8GB / 7950 @1000/1250 / Auflösung 1680x1050) halbwegs vernünftig läuft, ohne alles auf niedrigste Grafikeinstellungen runterdrehen zu müssen.


----------



## MfDoom (3. März 2015)

Ein ziemlich gewiefter Kniff den Techland da angewendet hat. Respekt


----------



## Shub Niggurath (4. März 2015)

VISC3R4L schrieb:


> Nachträglich könnte Steam das zwar einbringen, aber was ist mit den DE-Kunden die Dying Light vorbestellt haben?


Ob Geo-Lock ja oder nein wird nicht täglich bei Valve in der Frühstückspause gewürfelt, sondern sowas entscheidet der Publisher des jeweiligen Spiels. 

Worauf Valve achtet, ist daß der Kunde IP-gemäß bei Steam im richtigen Laden landet, um zum vorgesehenen Preis einzukaufen und nicht schweinebillig in einem anderem Land. Nur aus diesem Grund ist VPN nicht gern gesehen.


----------



## runamoK (5. März 2015)

Ich habe es seit gestern auch. Ich war sehr überrascht das die 30 FPS-Begrenzung für die PC-Version doch über den Haufen geworfen wurde?
War das schon seit dem Release so oder erst nach einem Patch?


----------



## RavionHD (5. März 2015)

runamoK schrieb:


> Ich habe es seit gestern auch. Ich war sehr überrascht das die 30 FPS-Begrenzung für die PC-Version doch über den Haufen geworfen wurde?
> War das schon seit dem Release so oder erst nach einem Patch?



Es gab für Dying Light noch nie eine Begrenzung.


----------



## Der Maniac (5. März 2015)

Hat noch wer gerade Probleme mit dem Koop? Ich kann keine Freunde einladen, da kommt immer nur ne Fehlermeldung...


----------



## D4rkResistance (6. März 2015)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Hat noch wer gerade Probleme mit dem Koop? Ich kann keine Freunde einladen, da kommt immer nur ne Fehlermeldung...


Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Habe gestern mit 3 Freunden um die Uhrzeit ohne Probleme gezockt.

Was ich lustig finde: Viele schreiben hier, dass man bei einmaligem Durchspielen nicht voll geskillt sein kann und es daher mehrere Male durchspielen müsste. Da man den 4-Spieler-Coop Modus aber so gut wie nie voll bekommt, weil man immer auf irgendwen warten muss, der noch Abendbrot essen ist oder so, führt das letztlich dazu, dass man sinnlos GRE-Pakete sammelt, Zombies metzelt oder Polizeikarren knackt. Solange, bis alle Kollegen wieder am PC sind und man die Quests weitermachen kann. 

Ich habe jetzt seit letztem Wochenende eine Spielzeit von ~ 24 Std., bin in der Hauptquest aber erst auf 20%. Beim Kampf-Skillbaum bin ich inzwischen auf Level 18, beim Wendigkeit-Skillbaum auf Level 16 und beim Überleben-Skillbaum auf Level 15. Habe inzwischen über 2.400 Infizierte gekillt. Meine stärkste Nahkampfwaffe macht 304 Schaden und ich hab um die 70 Medikits, 300 Dietriche, 120 Flaschen Alkohol, 40 Wurfsterne und über 60 Mollis. Wenn ich mich jetzt daran erinnere, wie ich am Anfang in der einen Nachtmission dermaßen von den Schattenjägern zerpflückt wurde...begegnet mir jetzt einer, trete ich dem so richtig kräftig in den Arsch, dass er erstmal zurück zu Mama läuft! 

Mal was anderes: Welche Bugs sind euch inzwischen im Spiel aufgefallen? Ich habe eigentlich nur einen einzigen, der sporadisch auftritt. Gelegentlich kommen ja diese "Random Events", wo ihr z.B. Bürger Harrans vor Zombies befreien müsst oder aus den Fängen von Rais Männern. Bei letzterem kommt es gelegentlich vor, dass das Spiel kurz einfriert, crasht und ich dann ohne jegliche Fehlermeldung auf dem Desktop lande. Das ist mir in den 24 Spielstunden jetzt 3x passiert. Immer nur bei der Befreiung mit Rais Männern. Weiß einer woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (7. März 2015)

Denn Bug mit Rais Männern hatte ich noch nicht. Ich hatte bisher nicht einen Absturz vom Game.

Ich hoffe nur dass AMD am 19. März den neuen Treiber herausbringt und auch Dying Light darin mal mehr Performance spendiert.
Mich stört das Tearing selbst wenn V-Sync aktiviert ist sehr


----------



## Straycatsfan (9. März 2015)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Hat noch wer gerade Probleme mit dem Koop? Ich kann keine Freunde einladen, da kommt immer nur ne Fehlermeldung...



Haste Sachen wie MSI Afterburner laufen?

Hatte das Problem in Sniper Elite 3.

Ohne den Afterburner/RivaTuner aktiv ging es plötzlich.


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. März 2015)

Gibt ja wieder mal einen Patch, ist der 1.5 mit 554,4 MB laut Steam

* Hard Mode added 
* National outfits added 
* 4 outfits as a reward for finishing the story campaign added 
* Over 50 new weapons added 
* New weapon rarity level – extremely rare Gold weapons added 

*Gameplay:*

* Various balance tweaks of weapons, loot chests, shops and crafting 
* Various improvements to game quests 
* Improvements in natural movement flow 

*Technical:*

* Resolved various stability issues including co-op 
* Improved overall game performance 

*Visuals:*

* Various improvements in world and character art 

*Be the Zombie:*

* New option to enable zombie invasions with co-op disabled added 



*Linux specific improvements:*

* Added AMD Radeon support (Please note - the NPC dialogue lip-sync will be enabled in a future patch) 
* Improved performance significantly 
* Fixed glitch when changing resolution 
* Improved mouse scroll speed in map menu 
* Disabled SSAO and AA options (TBD) 
* Fixed minor rendering issues 
* Fixed screenshots capturing 
* Fixed crashed related to audio Driver 

mfg


----------



## I3uschi (10. März 2015)

WOAH! Neben Unity, Far Cry 4 und DAI gesellt sich dann auch Dying Light in meine heutige Runde der Performance Updates.
Hatte ein wenig Pause, für die o.g. Games musste ich jeweils ein Update laden und kann jetzt (mit leichten Abstrichen bei der Kantenglättung) alles auf Anschlag  @1080p/60FPS spielen.
Dying Light läuft jetzt auch mit maximaler Sichtweite ohne Probleme.
Ich habe gerade aus Spaß, quasi ein kleines Dorf (meine die Anzahl bezogen auf Zombis) von der Brücke der Schande (Slums) geworfen.
Irgendwann war die Brücke leer.  Das Spiel ist teilweise belustigend makaber, vor allem wenn man aus einem Zombi, zwei macht. 

Jetzt, wo es permanent flüssig läuft, macht es noch einen ticken mehr Spaß!

Grüße


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. März 2015)

Bei mir läuft es noch immer nicht so wie ich es gerne hätte, OK bei mir könnten die 3 GB der Karten das Problem sein


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (11. März 2015)

Läuft bei mir viel besser als mit den Vorgänger Patch.

Schön dass sich Techland die Probleme in Griff bekommt.


----------



## Shub Niggurath (11. März 2015)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft es noch immer nicht so wie ich  es gerne hätte, OK bei mir könnten die 3 GB der Karten das Problem sein


Sei froh, daß du nicht *2,5* _Schnell_ + *0,5* _Bremsklotz_ hast.  



I3uschi schrieb:


> WOAH! Neben Unity, Far Cry 4 und DAI gesellt sich dann auch Dying Light in meine heutige Runde der Performance Updates.
> Hatte ein wenig Pause, für die o.g. Games musste ich jeweils ein Update laden und kann jetzt (mit leichten Abstrichen bei der Kantenglättung) alles auf Anschlag  @1080p/60FPS spielen.
> Dying Light läuft jetzt auch mit maximaler Sichtweite ohne Probleme.


Konntest du eigentlich an deiner Kühlung bzw. dem Übertaktungspotential was verbessern?



Ist die Performance jetzt wirklich so gravierend besser?
Also von 1.3 auf 1.4 habe ich nicht wirklich einen Unterschied feststellen können und da hieß es auch, es hätte eine Verbesserung stattgefunden.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. März 2015)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Gibt ja wieder mal einen Patch, ist der 1.5 mit 554,4 MB laut Steam
> 
> * Hard Mode added
> * National outfits added
> ...


Hoffentlich bekommt man die Outfits auch nach gereicht. (Für Storyabschluss)


----------



## Caduzzz (11. März 2015)

meeeh, hab mich so auf das Spiel gefreut, aber momentan schimmelt;s doch nur auf der platte rum, alle 2 tage mal ne halbe Stunde, schade 

aber das ist mir doch zuviel jump and run, brech mir grad (immer noch ganz am Anfang) einen bei dem blöden 2. Transistorturm ab..naja...wieder ein wenig beiseite legen und neu starten 

Tante>Zombie<Edit sagt: so: 2 Tage später und der blöde Turm ist gemeistert an sich schon ein cooles Spiel und meine 760er meistert das ganze doch besser als gedacht, aber hat das noch wer, dass im Nahkampf..also *hüstel* Quicktimeevent "F" Kopp packen....hab ich massive fps Einbrüche, fast Standbild am Anfang des "Events"


----------



## alfalfa (13. März 2015)

Alle 2 Tage 'ne halbe Stunde ist fast mehr, als ich es spiele, da ich nur am WE zocke.
Aber auch da spiele ich selten mehr als 2 Stunden am Stück. Das Spiel ist schon fesselnd und sorgt regelmäßig für Gänsehaut bei mir, aber irgendwann wird mir das dann auch zu viel, obwohl ich wirklich nicht zart besaitet bin.

Patch 1.5 scheint doch tatsächlich das Spielerlebnis enorm zu steigern.
Mit höchstmöglichen Einstellungen (@1080p) habe ich auch nach mehrstündigem Spielen nun keinerlei Geruckel oder gar Hänger, keinen lästigen Filmgrain Effekt mehr und auch nach wie vor keine Abstürze.
Butterweiche 60 FPS VSync trotz 0,5 GB Bremsklotz der GTX 970, VRAM-Auslastung bleibt dank angepasstem Spiel und Treiber stets deutlich unter 3,5 GB, die CPU-Auslastung ist einigermaßen gut auf alle 4 Kerne verteilt (meistens knapp 40% auf 3 Kernen und etwas über 50% auf dem ersten Kern) und das Spiel läuft genau so, wie es am ersten Tag hätte laufen sollen.

Vor Freude in die Luft springen und Lobeshymnen ausrufen werde ich jedoch nicht, denn es gefällt mir nicht, dass man bei fast allen neuen Spielen monatelang den Betatester darstellt, bis nach 5 Patches endlich einmal das Spielerlebnis erreicht ist, das man sich vom ersten Tag an erhofft hat. Wobei DL dabei noch die Ausnahme ist, da viele Spiele sehr viel mehr Patches benötigen und selbst dann noch nicht optimal laufen...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. März 2015)

Guten Abend.

Kann mir einer von euch verraten, wie man die aufgesammelten Notizen lesen kann?


----------



## Noxxphox (27. März 2015)

also ich hatte nie probleme mit alles max hab ich 40-60fps... wohlgemerkt mit einer gtx 670... die zweite, weil ja eig sli wie in signatur steht, ist im mo nicht verwendbar....

gut ich bin empfindlich und für mich sind 60fps nich flüssig, wesgwegen ich auf mittel spiele weil allesunter 80fps ist für mich ned flüssig... aber für normale leute isses auch mit ner 670 2gb version spielbar... und das schon imma... hab nie große probs gehabt :O


----------



## Caduzzz (28. März 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Guten Abend.
> 
> Kann mir einer von euch verraten, wie man die aufgesammelten Notizen lesen kann?




Im Inventar " Sammelstücke angucken" oder so ähnlich, zumindest übers Inventarinterface.

Grüße


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. März 2015)

Danke. Leider hat es nicht den erhofften Erfolg gebracht. Und zwar möchte ich gern in ein Haus kommen (siehe Bilder). Denn darin werden Gegenstände sprich Loot angezeigt. Hat jemand eine Idee? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxxphox (28. März 2015)

welche bilder?
ich seh keine zum anklicken oder generell seh ich hier keine


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. März 2015)

Sorry, habe vergessen die Bilder mit anzuhängen.


----------



## Shub Niggurath (10. April 2015)

Bist du dir sicher, daß man da rein kann?
Hast du mittlerweile den Eingang entdeckt?

Gibt übrigens ein neues Update.
Irgendwas mit Sprengstoff.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. April 2015)

Ja kann man. Liegt Loot drin. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und über das Fenster kommt man sicherlich rein. Wenn man es auf bekommen würde. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (11. April 2015)

Es könnte sein, dass du erst während einer Story Mission Zugang bekommst.

Das war auch bei anderen Örtlichkeiten so, zumindest bei mir.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (13. April 2015)

Bei mir: GTX670, 2600K, 8GB, SSD... läuft es auf mittel gut (45-60fps), Texturen hoch sind aber definitiv nicht spielbar.

Ein Freund mit 4670K samt GTX970 hat zT Blackscreens und das Spiel geht einfach mal in den Fenstermodus.
Jemand ne Idee woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. April 2015)

Hallo!

Könnt ihr den Story Modus empfehlen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. April 2015)

h_tobi schrieb:


> Es könnte sein, dass du erst während einer Story Mission Zugang bekommst.
> 
> Das war auch bei anderen Örtlichkeiten so, zumindest bei mir.


Bin durch.  Habe da aber noch eine Idee. Solche Gashähne an der Wand. Wenn dort einer ist, öffnet sich vielleicht das Fenster durch eine Explosion?


----------



## Klinge Xtream (15. April 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Könnt ihr den Story Modus empfehlen?



Ist Geschmackssache, aber mir gefällt das Spiel sehr gut. Vorallem im Coop mit bis zu 3 Mitspielern. 
Hab auch ein Video über kommenden Dlc gesehen und freu mich.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (2. Mai 2015)

Nabend zusammen,

ich bin relativ kurz davor das Spiel zu kaufen. Hab´s bei nem Kumpel gespielt und war von den ersten Missionen ziemlich begeistert. Würde mir das Spiel vermutlich bei Dying Light kaufen, das Parkour & Zombie Game - MMOGA holen.
Gibt es da Einwände oder hat jemand vllt noch andere Tipps, wo man sich das Spiel holen könnte? Sollte auf jeden Fall bei Steam aktivierbar/spielbar sein 

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. Mai 2015)

Top Game ! Schade das es Aufgrund der Indizierung nicht Spiel des Jahres werden kann 

Habe mein Game auch von einem Freund über MMOGA geschenkt bekommen.

Sweet FX einstellen nicht vergessen, da gibt es noch viel bei diesem Spiel an Grafik zu hohlen, sieht damit nochmal so gut aus 

AMD oder Nvidia Grafikkarte bei dir im Rechner ? 

Mit einer AMD Karte kann man mit Radeon Pro 
oder bei Nvidia Karten mit Nvidia Inspector vieles optimieren.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (2. Mai 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Top Game ! Schade das es Aufgrund der Indizierung nicht Spiel des Jahres werden kann
> 
> Habe mein Game auch von einem Freund über MMOGA geschenkt bekommen.
> 
> ...




2600K @ 4,5 GHz und ne GTX 970 (MSI).  Danke für den Tipp


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. Mai 2015)

Gerne !


----------



## alfalfa (3. Mai 2015)

Ich muss sagen, dass das Spiel nach den Patches in 1080P maxed out wirklich sahnig läuft (i5 3570k @ 4,5 GHz mit GTX 970 @ 1490 / 4000).

Für mich wäre es auch ein Game of the Year, der Gänsehautfaktor ist wirklich hoch, wenn man mitten drin ist und dabei wirkt alles wirklich sehr ansehnlich, was die Optik angeht und der Soundtrack fetzt.
Top Game nach den Patches!


----------



## Noxxphox (3. Mai 2015)

gänsehautfaktor? 
ich find das game dinfach nur sehr witzig^^ aber gönsehaut und oder gruselfaktor fehlanzeige... find ich leider schade... von mir aus hättes ruhig düsterer, brutaler und schwerer sein können... denn selbst auf schwer ist es keine mega herausforderung... wer n bischen die steuerung, seine skills und seine waffenmlds + effekte kennt...kann das durchspielen

aber ansonten eines der besten spiele die ich seit langem hezockt hab


----------



## alfalfa (3. Mai 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> gänsehautfaktor?
> ich find das game dinfach nur sehr witzig^^ aber gönsehaut und oder gruselfaktor fehlanzeige... find ich leider schade... von mir aus hättes ruhig düsterer, brutaler und schwerer sein können... denn selbst auf schwer ist es keine mega herausforderung... wer n bischen die steuerung, seine skills und seine waffenmlds + effekte kennt...kann das durchspielen



Echt, noch brutaler?
Ein Kumpel von mir will es nicht spielen, weil es ihm zu brutal ist (wir sind keine 13, sondern Mitte 30) und ich spiele es eigentlich immer nur abends allein. Und wenn mich dann an manchen Stellen unerwartet was am Bein packt oder was hinter mir steht, dann zucke ich schon kurz zusammen...


----------



## Noxxphox (3. Mai 2015)

nö ich hab mich an so sachen gewöhnt... angefangen vonnredisent evil das mitlerweile total öde ist, zu deadspace wo man zwar noch überrascht wird (erschrecken nicht, eher so ein... oh bei 4 mal durch spielen ist mir das nie aufgefallen) jedoch bruttal find ichs nicht, zu dying light das zwar lsutig ist mit köpfe zerschmettern usw... von mir aus aber noch viel realistischer sein kann  dying light hat mich bisher nich einmal erschrecken können bei 2 mal durchsspielen... auch find ich es nich brutal...wie ichs schon sagte...jedoch ist die brutalität aufn richtigen weg^^


----------



## Straycatsfan (7. Mai 2015)

alfalfa schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, dass das Spiel nach den Patches in 1080P maxed out wirklich sahnig läuft (i5 3570k @ 4,5 GHz mit GTX 970 @ 1490 / 4000).
> 
> Für mich wäre es auch ein Game of the Year, der Gänsehautfaktor ist wirklich hoch, wenn man mitten drin ist und dabei wirkt alles wirklich sehr ansehnlich, was die Optik angeht und der Soundtrack fetzt.
> Top Game nach den Patches!



Mein Angriffspunkt, ok ne 970, aber kein i7 oder so dazu...maxed out sahnig? Heißt 50-60+ frames stabil?

Hier im Haushalt werkelt ein Rentnerduo bestehend aus 955er Phenom und 7870 nach wie vor, nichts desto trotz reizt das Spiel natürlich.

Frage daher.....nach all den Patches, wie Ihr so schreibt, flüssige/spielbare/annehmbare 30 frames oder so auf Mittel, nen Kauf riskieren?


----------



## Noxxphox (7. Mai 2015)

n dual core könnte knapp werden...jedoch will ichs nicht herauf beschwören...musst ma googlen gibt bes5immt benches... würds ja selbst machen...nur am handy is das imma sone sache^^


----------



## Straycatsfan (7. Mai 2015)

quadcore bitte)) oller, hitziger 3,2Ghz Opi.

Habe es mal gewagt...bei 30 Euro und bis vor ner halben Stunde geladen, wird dann mal angeworfen, toi toi toi...)

EDIT:
Auf 40 frames gelockt per Afterburner, mit denen läuft es auf mittel, grafisch immer noch lecker und flüssig auf der ollen Möhre, lohnenswerter Titel sag ich mal, Assassins Creed Jump and Run meets Dead Island? .)


----------



## alfalfa (8. Mai 2015)

Straycatsfan schrieb:


> Mein Angriffspunkt, ok ne 970, aber kein i7 oder so dazu...maxed out sahnig? Heißt 50-60+ frames stabil?
> 
> Hier im Haushalt werkelt ein Rentnerduo bestehend aus 955er Phenom und 7870 nach wie vor, nichts desto trotz reizt das Spiel natürlich.
> 
> Frage daher.....nach all den Patches, wie Ihr so schreibt, flüssige/spielbare/annehmbare 30 frames oder so auf Mittel, nen Kauf riskieren?



Hey, was erwartest du? i5 oder i7 - in den wenigsten Spielen macht das was aus.
In Dying Light sowieso nicht, denn das Spiel ist nicht gerade der Meister in Sachen Multithreading und der gewöhnliche i7 hat seine 4 Extra-Kerne ja eh nur virtuell.
Die meiste Last in diesem Spiel liegt auf dem ersten Kern, wobei sich die Verteilung mit den Patches verbessert zu haben scheint.
Insofern macht die Taktfrequenz da schon etwas aus und mit 4 i5 Cores bei 4,5 GHz ist die CPU-Performance mehr als ausreichend.

Und die 970 braucht auch keinen i7, um an ihr Limit zu geraten. Selbst ein nicht übertakteter i5 oder ein übertakteter i3 kann sie leicht an ihr Limit bringen, je nachdem wo die hauptsächliche Last in einem Spiel liegt.
Und ja - ich habe geschmeidige 60 FPS im Spiel, aber erst seit den Patches, vorher gab es Einbrüche.

Dein 955'er ist meiner Meinung nach noch kein Rentner, aber schon im Vorruhestand.
Du könntest mit einer Übertaktung das Rentenalter noch etwas hinauszögern. 3500 macht der auf jeden Fall (anständiger Kühler vorausgesetzt) und meistens auch 3800, wenn es gut läuft auch 4000 und manchmal noch mehr.
Das Ding hat immerhin 4 echte Kerne und verträgt je nach Stepping auch noch ordentlich Takt, wenn er denn vernünftig gekühlt wird, weil er zwar gern Wärme produziert, diese aber nicht wirklich mag.

Deine 7870 / R9 270(X) Rebrand ist nicht verkehrt (hat doch immerhin 2 GB?), wobei die Karte meiner Meinung nach die Limitierung darstellt, noch bevor die CPU stöhnt.
Wahrscheinlich würde eine R9 280 mit 3 GB und OC dich in dem Spiel auch in Richtung 50 - 60 FPS boosten, wenn du die CPU übertaktest und mehr als 4 GB schneller DDR3 Speicher vorhanden sind.

Wenn du so schon 40 FPS hast, ist da mit etwas besserer Hardware auch noch ein Tick mehr rauszuholen.
Ich würde den 955 momentan jedenfalls noch nicht als spieleuntauglich bezeichnen, mit ordentlicher Kühlung und OC kann der schon noch eine Kleinigkeit zaubern, wenn die restliche Anbindung stimmt.

Und ja - Dead Island war ein Vorgänger und nun ist alles grafisch (sehr) aufbereitet, die Ausgangssituation ähnlich und man hat viele Kletterelemente.
Es mag nicht jeden so ergreifen wie mich, aber wenn ich das Spiel zu lange (mehr als 2 Stunden) spielte, kam es schon vor, dass ich Albträume hatte, in denen ich einfach nur rannte und rannte und von Dach zu Dach sprang und kletterte...
Ich nehme das Spiel wohl zu ernst.


----------



## MfDoom (8. Mai 2015)

Ging mir auch schon so, Alfalfa. Je älter ich werde desto weniger geilen mich diese Gewaltspiele auf, habe ich gemerkt. Früher bin ich viel mehr drauf abgefahren.


----------



## Straycatsfan (8. Mai 2015)

Ich soll jetzt für den Bub seiner Mum's Videos und noch was holen, zurück durch den Tunnel, zwei Gebäude nicht weit voneinander markiert, aber Türen zu, übers Dach geht nix, Fenster sind vergittert, Dietrich zu benutzen wird nicht angeboten, kurzum....wo liegt der Fehler? .)


----------



## MfDoom (8. Mai 2015)

Das Rolltor ist einen Spalt offen


----------



## runamoK (8. Mai 2015)

Ich finde die Langzeitmotivation ist leider nicht vorhanden. Nach der Story ist es recht schnell langweilig geworden weil es auch viel zu wenig Nebenmissionen gibt, gerade in der Stadt. Die Zombies fallen auch viel zu schnell um, selbst die Nachtjäger fallen jetzt mit 1-2 Schlägen um. 

Gibt es DLCs die sich lohnen? Bzw. lassen sich die DLCs in Deutschland überhaupt aktivieren?


----------



## Straycatsfan (8. Mai 2015)

Aber am Rolltor ist doch so viel los.) Und das ist doch nur eines der beiden Gebäude? (

Also Cuisine and Cargo lies sich aktivieren.


----------



## MfDoom (8. Mai 2015)

wenns kein Rolltor ist dann vielleicht von oben aufs dach springen, manche Dachluken brechen ein wenn man von oben draufspringt. Mit ein wenig suchen sollte das aber jeder selbst herausfinden können ^^


----------



## Straycatsfan (27. Mai 2015)

Moin, 

also ich hatte 40 Frames gelockt und die stable.

Gestern Bozaks Horde aktiviert, dort ne Slideshow zwischen 20 und 25 Frames und im Maingame nun auch....

Mag noch jemand mit dem DLC die gesunkenen Performance beklagen? (


----------



## Dedde (27. Juni 2015)

kann mir jemand ne grafik mod empfehlen? vllcht iwas mit sweet fx? gibt ja sicher einige


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (27. Juni 2015)

Bei Sweet FX würde ich dir nur Luma Sharpen auf 2.50 empfehlen das macht da den größten Unterschied !

In Game ganz wichtig Vsync auf aus ! Sonst stockt das Game zu oft Nvidia Unschärfe auf aus das nervt zu sehr.

Das meine Persönlich Einstellung !


----------



## Dedde (28. Juni 2015)

danke, hab was gefunden das mir gut gefällt. ich hab in den spieloptionen die einstellung punktvisier. was macht das? vermindert bewegungskrankheit (motionsickness) mir is aber nicht klar was die einstellung macht
bei google finde ich auch nix


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. Juli 2015)

Hat jemand Lust und Laune, mit mir den The Bozak Horde DLC durchzuspielen? Komme alleine nicht weiter.


----------



## antillectual (13. August 2015)

Bin gespannt wie The Following wird. Der trailer sah nicht übel aus, aber ich hoffe die Story wird auch nicht vernachlässigt. Da ein zweiter Teil angekündigt worden ist hoffe ich auch hier, dass sie die Fehler aus dem ersten Teil verbessern werden. Frage mich nur ob darum Hellraid auf Eis gelegt worden ist oder ob das nen andern Grund hat?


----------



## MfDoom (14. August 2015)

Hellraid wurde auf Eis gelegt? Das wäre schade.
Obwohl es doch sehr nach Dead Island mit Skeletten aussah war das ein Spiel auf das ich mich sehr gefreut habe.


----------



## Dedde (14. August 2015)

antillectual schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wie The Following wird. Der trailer sah nicht übel aus, aber ich hoffe die Story wird auch nicht vernachlässigt. Da ein zweiter Teil angekündigt worden ist hoffe ich auch hier, dass sie die Fehler aus dem ersten Teil verbessern werden. Frage mich nur ob darum Hellraid auf Eis gelegt worden ist oder ob das nen andern Grund hat?


was gabs denn für große fehler? die haben bei hellraid gestoppt wegen dying light dlc oder teil 2. sowas in der art habe ich gelesen. nun möchten sie scheinbar auch dead island 2 machen. dying light hat sich so gut verkauft, das sie den focus erst mal da drauf legen


----------



## antillectual (15. August 2015)

Slums und Altstadt wirkten als wären sie von zwei unterschiedlichen Teams gemacht worden. Während die Slums gut inszeniert waren ließ es in der Altstadt merklich nach. Es gab auch merklich mehr NQs in den Slums als in der Altstadt. Die HQ war an manchen Stellen nicht so toll gemacht (u.a. der aufgezwungene Parkour kurz vor dem Ende) und die Balance über das Spiel verteilt hat nicht so gepasst. Es ist ein gutes Spiel, hat aber echt noch Luft nach oben.

@MFDoom: Ja leider: Techland: Hellraid ist 'definitiv nicht tot' â€¢ Eurogamer.de


----------



## PiratePerfection (15. August 2015)

Hat jemand lust Dying Light zusammen zu spielen ?


----------



## Zergoras (21. August 2015)

Wie kann man diesen extrem nervigen Effekt ausschalten, dass alles ausser die Mitte unscharf wirkt? Ich krieg da echt die Krise. Hab schon alles in den Einstellungen ausprobiert. Sorry, wenns hier schon irgendwo im Thread steht.


----------



## Dedde (22. August 2015)

ich weiß was du meinst. das ist fest im spiel verankert und lässt sich nicht deaktivieren. der effekt hat auch einen bestimmten namen... das nervte mich auch, aber mit der zeit gewöhnt man sich dran. ich hab die Ceano's SweetFX  drauf. ich meine, das hat es etwas besser gemacht, versuchs mal. oder sweetfx von k-putt.
weiß eig jmd ob sich das dlc the following hierzulande aktivieren/kaufen lässt?


----------



## Jolly91 (11. September 2015)

Jaja, dann denkst dir, wieso sehen die Daten so komisch aus, und denkst dir ob das nicht eine XBOX / PS DVD sein könnte. Ja ich mach die Box auf, und denk mir, da wird doch nicht, und nehm das Heft raus, ja da ist doch die DVD 1. What a Fail!

Da läufst du durch die Straßen und denkst dir wieso ruckelt das, du siehst die GPU arbeitet mit 55% dahin und die CPU mit je 25%. Das Game nutzt aber schon mehr als 1 Kern oder?


----------



## Straycatsfan (25. September 2015)

Moin,

Bozak Horde, die bzw den Dicken am Schluss.

31 Minuten oder 28 zu zweit, wer hats drauf?

Ich versage leider immer derbe dank Zeitlimit.(


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. September 2015)

Wenn ich wieder eine GPU habe, wäre ich bei Bozak Horde dabei. Komme allein auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Straycatsfan (25. September 2015)

Schon bestellt?)


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. September 2015)

Aus der RMA. Sollte bis zum nächsten WE da sein.


----------



## Straycatsfan (25. September 2015)

Pünktlich zum großen DLC also?

Soll ja im Oktober dann was werden?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. September 2015)

Echt,  wann das kommt. Auf jeden Fall habe ich 1 Woche im Urlaub im Oktober. Wäre super wenn es zusammen mit dem Release des DLC wäre.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

Lohnt es sich das Spiel zu holen?


----------



## Straycatsfan (26. September 2015)

Naja, Geschmäcker sind verschieden.

Jedenfalls gibt es für die paar Euro genug zu tun, nette Map, genug Missionen und Herausforderungen für zig Stunden Spielspaß.

Die Fähigkeiten der Parcours Rennerei, das aufleveln, Waffen bauen....kann einem schon gefallen.

Sind auch in jeder Zone immer so 10-15 offenen Spiele denen man joinen kann.


----------



## Noxxphox (26. September 2015)

also ich muss sagen für mich ises eines der besten spile die ich je gespielt habe...
ich stehe aber auch auf blut, zombis und zerstückeln^^ weswegen ich auch nen dead space fan bin .... wenn du solche spile magst kan ichs dir nur empfelen


----------



## Dedde (30. September 2015)

mir gefällt das spiel auch mega. aber ich muss sagen, dead island hat mich ein bisschen mehr mitgezogen. das hätte ich damals nie erwartet. trotzdem, sau geiles game. hier hab ich 92h versenkt, in dead island sogar 110


----------



## Straycatsfan (30. September 2015)

Naja, ich finde den Parcours Anteil in Dying Light ungleich netter.

Und das plus an  tricky in den Nächten, nicht zu vergessen die Invasionen, egal auf welcher Seite man spielt.


----------



## antillectual (3. Oktober 2015)

Weapon on the Road | Silas Motors Reveal Trailer

The Harran Power Mystery

Dying Light Creators Respond Amazingly To Fan's Drunken Rant


----------



## Straycatsfan (3. Oktober 2015)

Die sollen nicht teasen, die sollen den DLC endlich raus tun.)


----------



## antillectual (3. Oktober 2015)

Sie sollen beides machen. 

Aber das addon käme mir jetzt sehr gelegen, da ich zur Zeit eigentlich nichts zocke. Und im November kommt Fallout 4, das wird ein Zeitfresser.


----------



## Straycatsfan (4. Oktober 2015)

Ach ich hab noch 3 Achievements zu machen.

Hätte Parcours gleich nur nachts rennen sollen,das zählt dann für beide.) Eines Nachts gemerkt, bei 8 von 10 tagsüber durch.))

Dann noch die Sammlerstücke abgrasen und auf 4 Sidequests warten, kann man die irgendwie hervor provozieren?

Trotz 100 Prozent Story kam die Nacht das erste mal seit Ewigkeiten erst wieder ein ! für die 40 von 44.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Oktober 2015)

The Following kommt Q1 2016.


----------



## Straycatsfan (15. Oktober 2015)

Das ist mal ne Ansage.

Im blödesten Fall also noch 5,5 Monate....


----------



## antillectual (16. Oktober 2015)

Naja, Schade, aber wenn die Quali passt ist doch alles gut.


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (6. November 2015)

Hallo,

gibts den Season Pass auch irgendwo ohne die VPN Aktivierung? Oder ist das wegen der Indizierung?
Ist das legal, irgendwas per VPN zu aktivieren?
Geht Steam dagegen vor?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße


----------



## Straycatsfan (6. November 2015)

https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/dying-light-season-pass-steam-key--2670-2


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (8. November 2015)

doll
nachdem ich di anderen erweiterungen seperat gekauft habe.
naja egal


----------



## Valdasaar (22. November 2015)

Habe mir gerade Dying Light gekauft und die Ingame Szenen mit 30 FPS anschauen zumüssen ist nicht schön.....


----------



## D4rkResistance (30. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

folgende Ausgangssituation: 

Ich habe mir Dying Light damals zum Release geholt und mit 3 anderen Kumpels angefangen zu zocken. Nach nur einem Tag, hatte einer der drei keine Zeit mehr und einige Tage später war auch einer der anderen Kollegen nur noch ab und zu online, wegen Unistress, etc. Letztlich lief es dann so, dass ich mit dem letzten Kumpel noch bis in die zweite Stadt gespielt habe, bis auch er das Interesse an Dying Light verloren hat. Und alleine hatte ich keine Lust weiterzuspielen, weshalb ich Dying Light nie durchgespielt habe. Was ich schade finde, da mir das Spiel echt gut gefiel. 

Daher meine Frage in die Runde: Gibt es hier noch jemanden, der Lust hätte das Spiel ein weiteres Mal von vorn durchzuzocken oder selbst nie durchgespielt hat!? Am besten wäre es, wenn wir hier 4 Leute zusammen bekommen würden, da es zu zweit auf Dauer auch recht öde wird. Schickt mir doch einfach mal eine PN, wenn ihr allein oder mit einem Kumpel zusammen Lust habt, mit mir die Kampagne von Anfang an durchzuspielen. Bitte nur solche Leute melden, die die nächsten Wochen abends regelmäßig Zeit haben. Würde mich echt freuen.


----------



## Straycatsfan (30. November 2015)

In paar Wochen kommt the following, da wird kaum noch wer von Anfang an spielen glaube ich.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. November 2015)

Ich würde nochmal anfangen, habe aber unter der Woche keine Zeit.


----------



## Noxxphox (30. November 2015)

bekommt man the folowing überhaupt in deutschland direkt? z.b. über steam? denke nich oder?
muss ich wieder in östereich bestelln-.-


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. November 2015)

Klar, da kein offizieller Release. Ist in der deutschen Datenbank hinterlegt. Hol dir einfach einen Key bei MMOGA.


----------



## Straycatsfan (30. November 2015)

#362   ...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. November 2015)

Straycatsfan schrieb:


> #362   ...


Tolle Sache.


----------



## Dedde (7. Dezember 2015)

weiß jmd ob man nun nen vpn braucht um the following zu aktivieren? bei g2play steht das man es hier nicht aktivieren kann


----------



## Straycatsfan (8. Dezember 2015)

Was erwartest Du wenn Du (im Verhältnis) überteuert über "Asien" kaufst. Nen non VPN Key?)))

Manche lernen es nie.


----------



## Dedde (8. Dezember 2015)

das muss ja wenn dann allgemein sein, ich hab noch nirgens gekauft, weil ich im mom unsicher bin. wo kauf ich den am besten? ist ja auch vermutlich wurst ob ich den dort oder bei mmoga etc kaufe


----------



## Straycatsfan (8. Dezember 2015)

oben auf der seite im ersten post steht nochmal der #post wo der season pass genannt ist, viel billiger wird the following alleine auch net sein.

ist der einzige store hier mit .de sauber lizensiert ohne vpn, einfach mal da kaufen?


----------



## Dedde (8. Dezember 2015)

mmoga ist alles andere als sauber aber egal^^


----------



## sh4sta (8. Dezember 2015)

Dedde schrieb:


> mmoga ist alles andere als sauber aber egal^^



In dem Post ist ein Gamesplanet Link und darauf wird sich Straycatsfan bezogen haben, aber egal^^ ;p

greetz


----------



## Straycatsfan (11. Dezember 2015)

https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/dying-light-steam-key--2670-1
17 euro heute und morgen das hauptspiel, xmas sale, wenn noch wer nen buddy hat oder so...


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. Dezember 2015)

Hat von euch schon einer den Bogen frei gespielt und lohnt sich das gute Stück? Der DLC "Bazooka Horde" soll ja recht schwer alleine sein

mfg


----------



## Straycatsfan (12. Dezember 2015)

Naja, kann man mit spielen, muss man aber nicht.

Alleine vs Team hält sich die Waage, da es im Verhältnis mehr Traffic hat wenn zu mehreren.


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. Dezember 2015)

Ich werde es mal alleine versuchen, mal schauen wie weit ich da komme 

mfg


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. Dezember 2015)

Wenn wer Lust hat das DLC mit mir zusammen zu spielen kann sich ja gerne mal melden, allein ist es doch schwer. Zumindest das Ende, bis zum letzten Teil komme ich schon, nur dann wird es knapp mit der Zeit und der Anzahl der Gegner. Beim letzten mal bin ich an dem Rammer gescheitert

mfg


----------



## Straycatsfan (17. Dezember 2015)

Weß nicht ob ich es noch mal anrühre, zumal jetzt noch, wo sie doch den Season Pass von 20 auf 30 Euro angehoben haben.

Weil ja...so derbe große Map.

Allerdings spielt sich The Following wohl hauptsächlich mit m Buggy, und da bin ich ja auch dreimal so schnell durch wie zu Fuß, der Vergleich hinkt also.

Erst mal abwarten ob die Masse an Gebiet auch die Klasse an Beschäftigung hergibt.


----------



## Tomek92 (23. Januar 2016)

Kann man das Spiel eigentlich auf Steam spielen, wenn man es sich auf einem Keyshop gekauft hat ?


----------



## Wil2 (23. Januar 2016)

jep kannst du


----------



## runamoK (8. Februar 2016)

Bleibt es dabei das die Erweiterung The Following am 09.02.2016 veröffentlicht werden soll, oder hat jemand was anderes gehört?

Ich habe mir gestern den Season Pass geholt, bisher steht in Steam hinter dem Season Pass nur "Nicht installiert". The Following taucht in der Liste noch nicht mit auf. Das wird aber soweit normal sein, oder?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. Februar 2016)

Ja bleibt es, heute Nacht kommt sicherlich ein Patch. Die Erfolge sind schon länger drin und einsehbar.😊


----------



## Straycatsfan (8. Februar 2016)

Zum Preis von the following hätte es bis 8.12. den kompletten sesaon pass gegeben, zum Thema vor Weihnachten mal sparen und später holen


----------



## saphira33 (9. Februar 2016)

runamoK schrieb:


> Bleibt es dabei das die Erweiterung The Following am 09.02.2016 veröffentlicht werden soll, oder hat jemand was anderes gehört?
> 
> Ich habe mir gestern den Season Pass geholt, bisher steht in Steam hinter dem Season Pass nur "Nicht installiert". The Following taucht in der Liste noch nicht mit auf. Das wird aber soweit normal sein, oder?



Beim Season Pass bleibt auch weiterhin "Nicht installiert" stehen. Aber die ganzen DLC's und alles hast du trotzdem installiert.


----------



## Tech (9. Februar 2016)

Ist es inzwischen spielbar?  Hab mir vorfreudig die halbe Nacht um die Ohren geschlagen und bin dann enttäuscht, viel zu spät, ins Bett gegangen...  Wer weiß wann ich schlafen gegangen wäre, wenn es spielbar gewesen wäre?


----------



## Straycatsfan (9. Februar 2016)

7,4 gb update.

mal hat man was von 6am mal von 9 gelesen, stand 12:34 unlocked anyway.

faustregel: wenn sich etwas um 0 uhr uk timezone nicht unlocked, bzw paar minuten danach trotz neustart von steam...dann kann man beruhigt seiner nachtruhe frönen.


----------



## runamoK (9. Februar 2016)

Hrm wo gehts weiter? Also wie komme ich in die neue Zone? Suche mir gerade einen Wolf...


----------



## Tech (9. Februar 2016)

Da ist bestimmt wieder nur ein Poster an einer Wand, mit dem man interagieren muss. Kannst du den DLC in der Aufgabenübersicht anwählen? Gib bitte Bescheid wenn du es gefunden hast.


----------



## runamoK (9. Februar 2016)

Ne unter Quests finde ich nichts was mit dem neuen DLC zu tun hat. Poster habe ich bisher auch nicht gefunden.

Edit: Kaum macht mans richtig, schon gehts... Man muss The Following erst im Hauptmenü auswählen, und kann dann da die neue Kampagne starten ^^


----------



## Straycatsfan (9. Februar 2016)

Jupp, Optionen, The Following.

Story 100 Prozent Stand nehmen, blank kann man nicht followen.)


----------



## Tech (9. Februar 2016)

Danke, das wird mir heute Abend den Einstieg verkürzen. 
Spielt ihr auf schwer oder normal?
Viel Spaß


----------



## Straycatsfan (9. Februar 2016)

Gibt drei Stufen.

Wenn du was auf normal willst...spiel Far Cry.)


----------



## Tech (9. Februar 2016)

Drei? Wo stellt mal das ein?


----------



## Straycatsfan (9. Februar 2016)

Ja wenn du über die Optionen followen willst und nen Spielstand wählst, mich hat er da nach einem der drei Grade gefragt.

Spiele übrigens erst mal auf normal, ich mochte Far Cry 4.

Zumal sind auf den ersten Blick wohl auch die Items weg, keine Ahnung ob die an ner Kiste dann verfügbar werden, wie auch immer, steht auf dem Screen, dass ich noch Quartierzettel habe, Bozak sei dank, so 70 oder so...) da geht dann also spätestens was mit.


----------



## Tech (9. Februar 2016)

Ich habe zwar Bozak immernoch nicht besiegt, aber Waffenlaufzettel habe ich auch noch genug. Habe die nie wirklich eingesetzt. FC4 hab ich noch nicht. Werd ich irgendwann für nen Zehner als Gold Edition kaufen.


----------



## skyrrd (9. Februar 2016)

Hat da sonst noch jmd Probleme oder gar ne Lösung bezüglich des Updates?
Ich habe das Problem, dass sich mein alter Spielstand seit dem Update nicht mehr starten lässt (Spielstand bei 49%), auch nicht mit der Option die aktuelle oder eine der vorhergehenden Quests neu zu starten. 
Nach jedem versuchten Spieleinstige (wenn die Aufforderung kommen sollte: Leertaste um fortzufahren) stürzt mir das Spiel zum Desktop ab.
Das eigenartige ist aber, dass sich ein Spiel auf den nutzererstellten Karten problemlos starten und spielen lässt, nur eben nicht die Kampanie.
Versucht habe ich:
Spieldaten über Steam bereits überprüft
Treiber sind aktuell (mittels DDU alte entfernt und 16.1.1 installiert)
Windows 8 kompatibilitätsmodus 
unnötige USB-Geräte vom PC getrennt
Zusatzsoftware wie MSI Afterburner, etc. geschlossesn

Leider bisher erfolglos

Eckdaten zum PC: Windows 10, Intel i5 4690, r9 290, 8gb Ram
Daran wurde auch zwischenzeitlich nichts verändert.


----------



## Straycatsfan (9. Februar 2016)

Nope, bin hier problemlos gestartet.

Wirst ein korruptes savefile haben.

Mal im Pfad suchen unter Windows und kopieren, das Original umbenennen, verschieben und evtl startet es ohne crash mit der Kopie vom save?

Ansonsten einfach mal...bei null anfangen.) 



Allerdings hab ich noch nicht geschnallt wie man mit gefundenem Benzin den Buggy betankt.

Der ist recht schnell leer als auch am Arsch, was ne Ersatzteiljadg.)

Btw...man merkt dass das Spiel in D nicht im Store ist, internationale Outfits...ganz Europa dabei, D allerdings nicht, vielen Dank dafür auch.


----------



## skyrrd (9. Februar 2016)

Ist nix zu machen, auch nach Löschung des Spielstandes und Neuladen aus der Cloud das selbe Spielchen.  Schade eigentlich, werde ich wohl nochmal neu beginnen müssen...
Trotzdem danke


----------



## antec1200 (9. Februar 2016)

Ich hab einen Code für das DLC da ich diesen nicht brauche dachte ich könnte den ja hier einfach mal posten.
Der Code lautet: X948Z-TTZX4-K8WNG


----------



## Straycatsfan (9. Februar 2016)

thx, been so free to take that for a buddy)

by the way, already been used, sagt eben nicht jeder danke im forum)


----------



## blautemple (10. Februar 2016)

Gibt es hier noch jemanden der The Following auf der PS4 spielt?


----------



## Straycatsfan (10. Februar 2016)

Dying Light Multiplayer - Dying Light Forums

Da die zwei threads schon abgearbeitet?


----------



## Tech (10. Februar 2016)

Eine Buggyfahrt ist lustig, eine Buggyfahrt ist schön!


----------



## Noxxphox (10. Februar 2016)

öhm wenn ich bei G2A den season pass kaufen will sagt es mir der ist nicht in deutschland aktivierbar... stimmt das?
kommt nach teh folowing nochn dlc oder würde cihs eher lohnen den DLC von the folowing zu kaufen?


----------



## Straycatsfan (10. Februar 2016)

Haste Bozak Horde schon?
Dann sind ja nur die Waffen interessant und die Skins vielleicht.

Warum eigentlich immer auf so kack Seiten, dazu mal wieder teurer als seriös.))))

Following 18, Season Pass 24, seriös und geschmeidig:
https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/dying-light-season-pass-steam-key--2670-2
https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/dying-light-the-following-steam-key--2670-6

Kein Spam, kein Scam, kein Kindergarten.


----------



## Noxxphox (10. Februar 2016)

die horde steht bei mir als aktiviert... zwar kp wann ich die gekauft hab aber anscheinend hab ichse...
kommt sonst nochn dlc das sie seasonpass lohnt?
weil meine letzte info war das folowing der letzte is


----------



## ruby666 (12. Februar 2016)

Hi Jungs!
Rentiert es sich noch den Season-Pass zu kaufen? The Bozak Horde soll ja fast schon zu schwer sein? Und die paar Waffen mehr werden es wohl auch nicht bringen?
Besser nur The Following kaufen? Was sagt ihr?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Februar 2016)

Hi, möchte noch jemand mit einsteigen bei mir?


----------



## Straycatsfan (12. Februar 2016)

So schwer ist die Horde nicht, aber halt ständig die selben 20 Runden.

Und ohne kommste nicht an die Pfeile/Bogen samt Achievements.

Dazu paar Skins und Waffen ausm Ultimate Survivor Pack, für 6 Euro mehr kann man die nehmen.

Soll ja auch paar User geben die den Pass traden für 15 Dollar rum.


----------



## Noxxphox (12. Februar 2016)

also ich finde alle dlcs auch die extrawaffen cool... heut abend 3h folowing gezockt... und ich bin begeistert... macht tierisch laune mitm buggy durch die zombis zu pflügen...und dabei hab ich nonichma n upgrade das dabei hilft... momentan noch mit der blanken front durch die zombis xD
wenn das so weitergeht ist das seit langen wieder das erste spiel in dem ich die 100h marke knacke


----------



## Tech (14. Februar 2016)

In the Following bekommt man den Bogen ohne die Bozakhorde.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Februar 2016)

Hilfe



Spoiler



Wie muss ich die Kabel bei Atila reparieren? Steige da nicht dahinter?


----------



## antillectual (18. Februar 2016)

Spoiler



Geh das Kabel ab und an bestimmten Stellen kannst du das dann machen.


----------



## skyrrd (21. Februar 2016)

Falls jemand die selben Probleme mit seinem Spielstand hat:

Ich habe heute mal aus Neugierde getestet, wie der aktuelle Stand beim Spielen unter Linux ist, und seltsamerweise konnte ich da mein Spielstand laden. 
Ein Stück gespielt, neustart ins Windows (Dualboot) und siehe da, Spielstand funktioniert wieder (nach Synchronisation mit dem neuen Spielstand).

Wer jetzt aber meint er könne Dying Light genauso gut unter Linux spielen, den muss ich entäuschen:

Minimale Einstellungen @ 1600*900 und ich komme mit meiner r9 290 nur auf 25-35 fps in der Altstadt (in Gebäuden sinds locker mal 80-120 mit maximalen Einstellungen)


----------



## dertourist48 (23. Februar 2016)

Hallo..ich suche noch Mitspieler. Habe das Spiel neu. Interessierte können mir eine PN zukommen lassen.


----------



## Noxxphox (23. Februar 2016)

falls du niemand findest, das game bockt auch alleine unglaublich, zumal es dann an manchen stellen als neueinsteiger recht schwer ist und du bissl köpfchen rbauchst start stur hämmern^^
in der gruppe hab ichs nonet versucht, leidr spielt mein freundes kreis sowas nciht, bin halt kein my little pony freund xD ich stehe eher auf zombis und shooter  die nicht

ev meld ich mich mal wenn ich wieder ordentlich zeit hab


----------



## dertourist48 (24. Februar 2016)

Das würde mich auf jeden Fall riesig freuen. Ich habe mich gestern schon rangewagt und muss sagen,das mit es Headset schon ziemlich unter die Haut geht


----------



## Noxxphox (24. Februar 2016)

dann bist du nicht abgehärtet genug xD
ich spiele solche games seit ich 9 oder 10 bin^^ für mich ist das nichts sonderlich besonderes mehr von gewalt etc. nur der parkour und nun der buggy machen es enorm interesant und anderst , sozusagen erfrischend^^
werde es ev die tage wenn meine 980ti da ist wieder zocken, dann schön in whql da sieht das ganze nochmal geiler und düsterer aus  ich freu mir schon nen ast


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. Februar 2016)

Wo genau steckt diese vermisste Person in der Höhle? Finde die Person absolut nicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tech (25. Februar 2016)

Wenn du von Jasir kommst, darfst du gleich am Anfang der Höhle nicht unter Wasser tauchen, sondern musst einen Absatz hoch in die kleine Ecke gehen. Die hinterste Leiche ist es.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. Februar 2016)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Tech (25. Februar 2016)

Aber gern!


----------



## I30R6 (2. Juli 2016)

Ich brauche mal dringend eure Hilfe...

Ich habe Dying Light von "GOG" (GoodOldGames) und benötige für den Multiplayer deren Client Galaxy. Bei der Verbindung des Spiels mit Galaxy bekomme ich aber eine Keyabfrage, und scheitere an der stelle, da ich keinen Key habe.
Im GOG Forum weis mir auch keiner so wirklich zu helfen, und der GOG Kundendienst meldet sich nicht zurück.

Hatte jemand das selbe Problem? Was für ein Key wird dort benötigt? 

Hoffe jemand kann mir kurz weiterhelfen

MfG
I30R6


----------



## Jolly91 (21. Oktober 2016)

Es ist zum Speim, da bist du bei der Mission "Am Ende des Tunnels" mit Orcans Bruder und dann wenn der da speichert friert das Spiel ein. Hauptsache der Buggy wird immer kaputter und ich darf 2km fahren. Irgendwie muss man das Problem doch lösen können? Das nervt nämlich wenn das schon drei mal passiert.

Selbst wenn der Buggy im Haus steht und ich ohne irgendwas, also ohne Inventar zum Kornspeicher laufe friert das Spiel ein. Am Buggy und am Inventar liegts also nicht. Ich bin sogar von einer anderen Seite und nicht von der Seite der Gleise reingegangen. Hab den einen Bandit gesehen, die Musik fängt an und kurz darauf hab ich ein Standbild und das Spiel funktioniert nicht mehr.


----------



## Tech (2. November 2016)

Lass Steam mal die Spieldateien überprüfen.


----------

